# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Բռնցքամարտ

## Artgeo

Հայ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Վախթանգ Դարչինյանը թեթեւ քաշային կարգում IBF եւ IBO վարկածներով պահպանեց չեմպիոնական գոտին: Դարչինյանը մեծ առավելությամբ պարտության մատնեց աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Վիկտոր Բուրգոսին: Վերջին 12-րդ ռաունդում Բուրգոսը այլեւս ի վիճակի չի եղել շարունակել մրցամարտը:

Հանդիպումից հետո Դարչինյանի մրցակիցը պատգարակի վրա տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց, որտեղ նրան անմիջապես ենթարկել են գլխի վիրահատության: Բժիշկների հավաստմամբ Բուրգոսը, թեեւ մեկ անգամ է հայտնվել նոկդաունում, սակայն բաց է թողել մի շարք ուժեղ հարվածներ, որոնք վնասել են նրան: Վիրահատությունը բարեհաջող է անցել, սակայն հայտնի չէ, թե արդյո՞ք մարզիկը կկարողանա երբեւէ վերադառնալ ռինգ: 


http://a1plus.am

----------


## Taurus

Ի դեպ Vic-ը (այսպես  է նրա մականունը), ունի jուրահատուկ տեխնիկա, որ շնորհիվ հարձակվելով ձախ կողմից նա կարողանում է աջ ձեռքով ահռելի ուժգնությամբ հուկ հարված կատարել մրցակցի դեմքին, այսինքն նրա երկու ձեռքերն էլ մի պահ գտնվում են պարզված դիրքում, որը բռնցքամարըում համարվում է անթույլատրելի սխալ:
Նրան կկարողանան հաղթել, միայն նմանատիպ տակտիկական հանելուկները լուծելուց հետո, որը կարծում եմ ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվի:

----------


## ihusik

Երեկ իսկ ավելի ճիշտ օրն արդեն փոխվել էր ու կարելի է ասել այսօր (մարտը տեղի ունեցավ ժամը 00 անց քանի րոպե) հայուհի բռնցքամարտիկ Սյուզի Քեքեչյանը (ազգանունը կարող է սխալ գրած լինեմ, վստահ չեմ) Համբուրգում պաշտպանեց իր աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչումը՝ չնայած հանդես է գալիս Գերմանիայի դրոշի տակ, բայց բոլորին էլ հայտարարում է, որ ինքը հայ է: Այնպես որ կանանց բռնցքամարտի չեմպիոնն հայուհի է:

----------


## ihusik

Նախորդ գրառումիցս մեկ օր անց՝ մայիսի 27-ին ժամը 00 անց մի քանի րոպե կրկին ազգությամբ հայ բռնցքամարտիկը, որը հանդես է գալիս կրկին Գերմանիայի դրոշի տակ՝ *Արթուր Աբրահամը* պաշտպանեց իր բռնցքամարտիկի աշխարհի չեմպիոն և թագավոր տիտղոսը հաղթելով կանադացի մարզիկին 3-րդ ռաունդում նոկաուդով :Hands Up:  :LOL: 

Կեցցե՜ն հայ մարզիկներն ու մարզուհիները :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Ափսոսում եմ միայն, որ հայկական դրոշի տակ չեն հանդես գալիս ու ուրիշ պետության հիմն է հնչում, երբ հաղթանակ են տանում ազգությամբ հայ մարզիկները...

----------


## Ungrateful

Ֆուտբոլից հետո,իմ ամենա սիրած սպորտաձևը՝ Բռնցքամարտն է, քանի որ մեծամասնությամբ մեր հայ Բռնցքամարտիկներն են մեր ազգի պատիվը բարցր պահում, Վիկ Դարչինյան,Արթուր Աբրահամ.....  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Եդիսոն Միռանդան չեմ հիշում ում հետ պիտի կպներ, կարողա իմանաք ինչ ա եղել ???

----------


## Srtik

Երեկ ֆիլիպինցի բռնցքամարտիկ Նոնիտո Դոնաիրեն Դարչինյանին խայտառակ պարտության մատնեց: Դա նրա առաջին պարտությունն էր... :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

Հա ես առաջի 3 ռաունդը նայեցի :
2 օր չեի քնել շարունակությունը չնայեցի :
Սկզբից ել երևում էր Ֆիլիպինցու առավելությունը :
Ոնց կրեց աչոկներով ??
Աղպոր տեղը հանեց :

----------


## Angelina

Ոչինչ, մեկ է Վիկը աշխարհի չեմպիոն է: Դա առաջին պարտոըթյունն էր: :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

Վիկը մենակ հարգանքի ա արժանի: Ուրիշ բան էտ տղու համար չեմ կարա ասեմ: Էտ ձեր կարծիքով ինքը թույլ էր, հա՞: Չէ, սխալվում եք, ինքը ընդհակառակը՝ ուժեղ էր, ու ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես, այլև հոգեպես, դրա համար էլ պարտվեց:

----------


## John

Վիկը էդ տղու ախպորը նոկաուտ էր արել… էս տղեն էլ վրեժ լուծեց՝ 5-րդ ռաունդում Վիկին նոկաուտ արեց: Իսկ Վիկի վիճակը արդեն լավ է, շուտով Վիկը փորձելու է ռևանշ վերցնե լ :Smile:  Իսկ Վիկը արդեն աշխարհի չեմպիոնի 2 տիտղոսներից մեկը զիջեց մրցակցին:

----------


## Cesare

Ես ինքս բռնցքամարտի ուժեղ սիրահար չեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում լինելով ուժեղ և_'_ ֆիզիկապես, և_'_ հոգեպես կարելի է ենթարկվել նոկաուտի : Հոգեպես չգիտեմ, բայց առաջի երեք ռաունդից հետո ես զգացի, որ ետ մարտը իրա համար չի, կամ մի գուցե ետ օրը իրանը չէր ........................
Պետք է խոստովանենք, որ ուժեղից ուժեղը միշտ ել կա և ոչինչ հավերժ չէ :

----------


## Ուրվական

> Պետք է խոստովանենք, որ ուժեղից ուժեղը միշտ ել կա և ոչինչ հավերժ չէ :


Պրոբլեմ չունես, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց դե էս էդ դեպքը չի, էլի Marco ջան:

----------


## Sergey

> Էտ ձեր կարծիքով ինքը թույլ էր, հա՞: Չէ, սխալվում եք, ինքը ընդհակառակը՝ ուժեղ էր, ու ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես, այլև հոգեպես, դրա համար էլ պարտվեց:


Փաստորեն պարտության պատճառն արդեն հայտնի է :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Փաստորեն պարտության պատճառն արդեն հայտնի է


Փաստորեն:

----------


## Array

> Վիկը մենակ հարգանքի ա արժանի: Ուրիշ բան էտ տղու համար չեմ կարա ասեմ: Էտ ձեր կարծիքով ինքը թույլ էր, հա՞: Չէ, սխալվում եք, ինքը ընդհակառակը՝ ուժեղ էր, ու ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես, այլև հոգեպես, դրա համար էլ պարտվեց:


Համաձայն եմ: Նայելուց հետո մոտս ընենց տպավորություն էր,թե ինքն ընդհանրապես չի պատրաստվել էտ մարտին ու, ընթացքում էլ,ոնց որ իրեն անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան խանգարեր:


> Երեկ ֆիլիպինցի բռնցքամարտիկ Նոնիտո Դոնաիրեն Դարչինյանին խայտառակ պարտության մատնեց: Դա նրա առաջին պարտությունն էր...


Չէի ասի,թե խայտառակ էր:Իր հարվածի ժամանակ,ծանր հարված բաց թողեց ուղղակի:
Համոզված եմ ` ռևանշ մարտ եթե լինի,մինչև հինգերորդ ռաունդ էլ չի տևելու(հասկացաք երևի` ինչ պահով եմ ասում)

----------


## Srtik

> Նայելուց հետո մոտս ընենց տպավորություն էր,թե ինքն ընդհանրապես չի պատրաստվել էտ մարտին ու, ընթացքում էլ,ոնց որ իրեն անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան խանգարեր:


Հա՛, իմ մոտ էլ էր էդ տպավորությունը ստեղծվել... Հետո կարծես թե Վիկը թերագնահատում էր հակառակորդի ուժը ու հարված ստանալուց էլ չէր պաշտպանվում... Ոնց-որ ուզենար ասեր՝ դե խփի-խփի:
Հենց առաջին հարվածից հետո զգացվեց. որ նա նյարդայնացավ. դա էլ խանգարեց նրա խաղալուն... Ինքն ուղղակի չէր սպասում... եսիմ...




> Համոզված եմ ` ռևանշ մարտ եթե լինի,մինչև հինգերորդ ռաունդ էլ չի տևելու(հասկացաք երևի` ինչ պահով եմ ասում):


Ես էլ եմ համոզված:  :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

Երեկ կայացավ Արթուր Աբրահամ և Խորեն Գևոր մենամարտը: Խաղն ավարտվեց 11-րդ ռաունդում, երբ Արթուր Աբրահամը նոկաուտի մատնեց Խորենին: Քանի որ առաջին անգամ էի  նայում բռնցքամարտ, թերևս այնքան էլ լավ չմեկնաբանաեմ որոշ սպորտային նրբություններ :Blush:  Ուստի կգրեմ միայն այն տպավորությունների մասին, որոնք ստացել եմ խաղը դիտելիս:
Նախ շատ հետաքրքիր մարտավարություն ուներ Արթուրը. բոլոր 11 ռաունդների առաջին կեսը նա համարյա թե չէր դիմում ոչ մի հարձակողական քայլերի, զուտ պաշտպանվում էր՝ թույլ տալով մրցակցին սպառել ամբողջ ուժն ու էներգիան, իսկ երկրորդ կեսից դիմում պատասխան քայլերի՝ ունենալով առավելություն միավորների առումով: Կարծում եմ, որ նոկաուտը միտումնավոր չստացվեց, քանի որ պարզորոշ երևում էր, որ Արթուրն իր ողջ <<թափը>>  ցույց չի տալիս ընթացքում, նա ցանկանում էր երևի հաղթել զուտ միավորների առավելությամբ: Սակայն հնարավոր չէր անտեսել նաև Խորենի լավ պատրաստվածությունն այս խաղին: Չնայած որոշ թերություններին՝ նա լավ հարձակողական տակտիկա  ուներ, ուղղակի վերջում հոգնածությունն իրենն արեց :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

*Արթուր Աբրահամ Ընդդ. ՈՒեյն Էլկոկ 

Արթուրի պաշտոնական կայքը http://www.arthur-abraham.de*

----------


## Srtik

Փետրվարի 23-ին Վլադիմիր Կլիչկոն և Սուլթան Իբրագիմովը պիտի «խաղան»: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ո՞վ կհաղթի:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Բոլորիս ուշադրությունը սևեռված է Եվրո-08 ի վրա: Բայց երեկ մեր հայրենակից Արթուր Աբրահամը Ֆլորիդայում երկրորդ անգամ հանդիպում էր Էդսոն Միրանդայի հետ: Սա այն Պուերտո Ռիկացին է, որ երկու տարի առաջ կոտրել էր Արթուրի ծնոտն ու … պարտվել մենամարտում: Անլեգալ (1 գլխի հարված և 3 հարված գոտուց ներքև) հարվածների համար միավորներ է կորցրել և միավորներով պարտվել Արթուրին, որն էլ իր հերթին կարողացել, է ինչ որ հրաշքով, կռվել 8 ռաունդ կոտրված ծնոտով ու հաղթել: (Կամք եմ ասել է, ցավը տանեմ): Միրանդան հայտարարել է, որ մրցավարները իրեն կողոպտեցին ( թե ով էր իրեն խանգարում ծնոտը կոտրած հակառակորդին ծեծել) և խոստացել էր, 2 մենամարտում, Արթուրի այլ տեղերն էլ կոտրի…
Երեկ, 4րդ ռաունդում, 3րդ նոկդաունից հետո, մրցավարն ընդհատեց մարտը՝ փրկելով Միրանդայի լեշը հոշոտվելուց…
Արթո՜ւր, բազկիդ ուժը անսպառ ախպեր: Նորանոր գոտիներ ու լեշեր ոտքերդ տակ…

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բոլորիս ուշադրությունը սևեռված է Եվրո-08 ի վրա: Բայց երեկ մեր հայրենակից Արթուր Աբրահամը Ֆլորիդայում երկրորդ անգամ հանդիպում էր Էդսոն Միրանդայի հետ: Սա այն Պուերտո Ռիկացին է, որ երկու տարի առաջ կոտրել էր Արթուրի ծնոտն ու … պարտվել մենամարտում: Անլեգալ (1 գլխի հարված և 3 հարված գոտուց ներքև) հարվածների համար միավորներ է կորցրել և միավորներով պարտվել Արթուրին, որն էլ իր հերթին կարողացել, է ինչ որ հրաշքով, կռվել 8 ռաունդ կոտրված ծնոտով ու հաղթել: (Կամք եմ ասել է, ցավը տանեմ): Միրանդան հայտարարել է, որ մրցավարները իրեն կողոպտեցին ( թե ով էր իրեն խանգարում ծնոտը կոտրած հակառակորդին ծեծել) և խոստացել էր, 2 մենամարտում, Արթուրի այլ տեղերն էլ կոտրի…
> Երեկ, 4րդ ռաունդում, 3րդ նոկդաունից հետո, մրցավարն ընդհատեց մարտը՝ փրկելով Միրանդայի լեշը հոշոտվելուց…
> Արթո՜ւր, բազկիդ ուժը անսպառ ախպեր: Նորանոր գոտիներ ու լեշեր ոտքերդ տակ…


Հալալ ա Արթուրին  :Good:

----------


## Kuk

Ա՛ր-թո՛ւր :Victory:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_IBF վարկածով միջին քաշային կարգի պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկների աշխարհի չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամին կողոպտել են Մայամիի օդանավակայանում: Չարագործները տարել են նրա չեմպիոնական գոտին եւ մատանին, նոթբուքը, տեսախցիկը, բջջային հեռախոսը, ինչպես նաեւ անձնական այլ իրերը եւ հուշանվերները, որոնք նա գնել էր իր ընտանիքի անդամների համար: Գողությունը տեղի է ունեցել հսկվող ավտոկանգառում, որտեղ Աբրահամը կանգնեցրել էր իր վարձակալած ավտոմեքենան: «Եղբորս հետ միասին գնացել էինք անվասայլակ բերելու, որպեսզի բեռը տեղափոխենք: Երբ մի քանի րոպե անց վերադարձանք, ավտոմեքենայի փականը կոտրված էր, եւ իրերը հափշտակված էին: Գործնականում ինձ մոտ էր մնացել միայն պայուսակը եւ մարզական հանդերձանքը: Իմ առաջին այցը ԱՄՆ ավարտվեց ոչ այնքան լավ, թեեւ մրցամարտում Էդիսոն Միրանդային հովազից դարձրի կատու»,- ասել է Արթուր Աբրահամը:_

Կոլումբիական մաֆիան չի մարսել պարտությունը: Ստոր արարածներ … :Angry2:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ժող… հրաշք մենամարտ էր: 
Էսօր Վիկ Դարչինյանը արտակարգ մի մարտ անցկացրեց: 5-րդ ռաունդում աշխարհի չեմպիոն Կիրիլովը իր կարիերայում առաջի անգամ նոկաուտ եղավ ու մեր հայրենակից Վախթանգը վերցրեց նրա գոտին: Եթե առիթ ունենաք, նայեք մարտը: Շատ լավն ա… Բո՜ւմ ու չեմպը չկա  :Hands Up:  
Շնորհավոր Վիկ, խոսալու տեղ չթողոցիր քննադատներին…

----------


## Racer

Կիրիլովը շատ թույլ էր նայվում, Վիկը արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ: Շնորհավորում մեր հայրենակցին ու իր երկրպագուներին:

----------


## Elmo

Այսօր՝ հոկտեմբերի 4-ին կկայանա Արթուր Աբրահամ - Ռաուլ Մարկես մենամարտը: Արթուր Աբրահամը պատրաստվում է 8-րդ անգամ պաշտպանել IBF վարկածով չեմպիոնի գոտին: Մենամարտը կհեռարձակվի Հ2-ով, բայց ժամը չգիտեմ  :Sad:  խնդրում եմ ժամը իմացողները թող ասեն, երբ են հեռարձակելու: Իսկ ընդհանրապես թեմայում կքաննարկենք մենամարտը:
*
Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը տեղափոխված է Արթուր Աբրահամ - Ռաուլ Մարկես մենամարտը թեմայից։ Կարծում եմ անիմաստ է ամեն մարտի համար առանձին թեմա բացել։*

----------


## Elmo

Տենց էլ ժամը իմացող չգտնվե՞ց:  :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

23:00  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ի՞՞նչ էղավ բոքսը ժող, մեռա ման գալով ինետում չեմ կարում գտնեմ ոնցա ավարտվել մենամարտը

----------


## Kuk

Կլիչկո եղբայրներին հարյուր միլիոն են առաջարկել իրար դեմ կռվելու համար, հրաժարվել են, ասել են` փոքր ժամանակ մամային խոսք ենք տվել, որ իրար դեմ չենք կռվի :Jpit:

----------


## NoemI

Ժող. Վիկ Դարչինյանի նոյեմբերի 2-ի մենամարտի կոնկրետ ժամը ով գիտի, Շանթ -ի ասելով առավոտյան ժամը 6-ին է լինելու, իսկ հնարաոր է մինչ այդ ուրիշ բան ցույց տան եվ դա ավելի ուշ սկսվի, ուղակի էտ ժամին արտնանալ ու ուրիշ բան նաել չեմ ուզենա :Smile:

----------


## may

նայեք այստեղ

----------


## ars83

:Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Վիկ–Վախթանգը հաղթեց։ Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս։ Աշխարհի բացարձակ չեմպիոն  :Cool:  :Ok:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

:Yes:  ապրի  Վիկը  
շնորհավո՜՜՜ր   :Yahoo:  
 :Aggressive:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ապրի  Վիկը  
> շնորհավո՜՜՜ր


Իրոք  :Smile: 
Աշխարհի բացարձակ չեմպիոննննն՜՜՜

----------


## John

էս գիշեր. ժամը 1.45 Հ2-ի եթերում կարող եք դիտել Արթուր Աբրահամի մենամարտը

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին Արթուր Աբրահամի տարած հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ապրի Արթուրը :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Վախեցավ բոյը շարունակել :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ապրի ինքը...  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Ով չգիտի ասեմ,որ մինչ 7-րդ ռաունդի սկսելը մրցակիցնա հրաժարվել՝ տեխնիկական նոկաուտ :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Ուռա՜  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հ.Գ. Ափսոսում եմ միայն, որ հայկական դրոշի տակ չեն հանդես գալիս ու ուրիշ պետության հիմն է հնչում, երբ հաղթանակ են տանում ազգությամբ հայ մարզիկները...
Ես ել եմ ափսոսում որ այլ երկրի դրոշի տակ են հանդես գալիս (մեկ է ամբողջ դահլիճը  մեր դրոշներով է ողողված)մեր չեմպիոնները,բայց մի օր կվերադառնան:
Նա կրկին ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ Է ... Կեցեե~~~ :Bux:

----------


## Ուրվական

Վաղը Վիկ Դարչինյան - Խորխե Արսե մենամարտն ա: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել ու երկրպագել մեր չեմպիոնին:
Արա, բայց էդ տղեն դեմք ա: Ասում ա, որ էդ Արսեն դուրս ա եկել կոնֆերանսների դահլիճից, ասել ա, որ իր կարիերայի ընթացքում երբեք այսքան լավ մարզավիճակում չի եղել: Դա շատ լավ ա, որովհետև երբ որ ես իրան նոկաուտ կանեմ, լրագրողները չեն գրի, որ ինքը լավ չէր պատրաստված և այլն:
Հլը արդեն ինչի մասին ա մտածում, էլի, դե որ նոկաուտ ա անելու, դրա մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չկա, էլի :Hands Up: :
Դե, բոլորս միասին մեր չեմպիոնի հետ...
Հաղ-թա-նակ...

----------


## John

Ախպեր թող կրի, ինչ ուզում են թող գրեն:-) ի դեպ, մեր ջամանակով առաոտյան ջամը 6ին ե մենամարտը. Կարող եք դիտել Շանտի ուղիղ եթերում

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ախպեր թող կրի, ինչ ուզում են թող գրեն:-) ի դեպ, մեր ջամանակով առաոտյան ջամը 6ին ե մենամարտը. Կարող եք դիտել Շանտի ուղիղ եթերում


Զարթնությիւն ոչ իմացեալ Զրոյցարան է, զարթնութիւն իմացեալ՝ զբօքս  :LOL: :

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (08.02.2009), Lion (15.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.03.2009), Yellow Raven (08.02.2009), Հենո (08.02.2009), Ձայնալար (10.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ՜Կ*  :Yahoo: : Ցխեց մեքսիկին  :LOL: :

Վախկոտը նոկաուտից փախավ  :Bad: :

Շնորհավո՛ր  :Smile: :

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (08.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.02.2009), Ուրվական (08.02.2009)

----------


## Հենո

Շնորհավորում եմ... :Hands Up: 
Կզցրեցցցց

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (08.02.2009), Ուրվական (08.02.2009)

----------


## John

Շնորհաորում եմ բոլորիս. Սատկցրեց էդ լոպազ գյադուն իսկականից. Հալալ ա Վիկին

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (08.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (08.02.2009), Հենո (08.02.2009), Ուրվական (08.02.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Հաղ-թա-նակ :Victory:

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (08.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

Միևնույն է զարմացած եմ Արսե-ի դիմացկունության վրա... :Shok:  Արդեն զոմբի էր դարձել, ու մենակ առաջ էր գալիս շշմած հայացքով, բայց չէր ընկնում: Ոնցվոր տախտակի հետ մրցեր Վիկը:

Ապրենք մենք,ես չէի էլ կասկածում(դե հայկական խասյաթա)

----------


## Moon

Վայ, ես չեմ տեսել, բայց չէի էլ կասկածում, որ Վիկը հաղթելու ա :Love: 
Ուռաաաաաա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուռաաաաաա :Hands Up: 
Ապրի Վախթանգը,չէի էլ կասկածում որ կրելուա.... Էնի չհրաժարվեր վերջին ռաունդում նակաուտ էր անելու, էլ նրա վրա հալ չկար :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ :Yahoo: 
Կրկնությունը երբ ա՞ :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ
> Կրկնությունը երբ ա՞


Էսօր 21:30  :Wink:

----------

Kuk (08.02.2009)

----------


## may

Հաղթանակ :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Ժող, երեկ Արթուր Աբրահամի բոյն էր, ո՞վ գիտի ինչ ա էղել

----------


## John

> Ժող, երեկ Արթուր Աբրահամի բոյն էր, ո՞վ գիտի ինչ ա էղել


նոր իմացա, որ միավորներով հաղթել ա Արթուրոն

----------

Yellow Raven (15.03.2009), Ուրվական (15.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> նոր իմացա, որ միավորներով հաղթել ա Արթուրոն


Դեռ մի փոքր էլ զարմանալիա,որ 12 ռաունդ ձգելա Լախուանը :Think: 
Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Զարթնությիւն ոչ իմացեալ Զրոյցարան է, զարթնութիւն իմացեալ՝ զբօքս :


 *Հայկօ*... Դու դեեեմմմքք ես :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

 Շնորհավոր բոլորիս Արթուրի փառավոր հաղթանակի առթիվ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Աբրահամը պահպանեց չեմպիոնական գոտին*

IBF-ի վարկածով միջին քաշային կարգում աշխարհի չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամը եւս մեկ անգամ պահպանեց չեմպիոնական կոչումը: Գերմանիան ներկայացնող հայ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկն առավելության հասավ ամերիկացի Լեյխուան Սայմոնի նկատմամբ: 

Մրցամարտի ընթացքում Աբրահամը մեծ առավելություն ուներ, սակայն ժամանակից շուտ հանդիպումը ավարտել չկարողացավ: 12 ռաունդներից հետո Արթուրին հաղթանակը շնորհվեց մրցավարների որոշմամբ` 118:109, 117:110: 

Այժմ հայ մարզիկը մտադիր է հանդիպել WBC-ի եւ WBO-ի վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Կելի Պավլիկի հետ:

a1plus.am

----------


## Nareco

> *Հայկօ*... Դու դեեեմմմքք ես
> 
>  Շնորհավոր բոլորիս Արթուրի փառավոր հաղթանակի առթիվ


Փառավո՞ր... 
 Խայտառակ մենամարտ էր... մի պահ նույնիսկ նոկդաունի մեջ էր ու կյանքում երևի այսքան հիմար հարվածներ բաց թողած չկար: Իր կարողությունների կեսի չափով էլ չկռվեց: Դիետան լավ չէր ազդել վրան:

----------


## Lion

Այ մարդ, դե տղեն հիմի հաղթելա, իսկ մեն՞ք... փառավոր էր, փառավոր չէր: Ապեր, թող մեր բառեցներն ու Բօյ բեզ պռաոիլի տղերքը միժտ հաղթեն, թող հաղթանակը սենց լինի...

----------

Լուսաբեր (15.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեխեք էս արդեն Արտուրի մարտը եղելա՞  :Shok:   :Sad:   բա ես էլ գիտեմ էսօրա, երեկոյան, 21:30: Լավ է, ափոս, բայց մեկա էսօր կնայեմ, բայց դե ուղիղ եթերով ավելի հաճելիա  :Love:

----------


## John

Նաեցի կրկնությունը, իսկապես ահավոր վատ հանդես եկավ Արթուրը, բայց չմոռանանք, որ մրցակիցը պարտություն չուներ մինչև էդ բոյը (20 հաղթանակ, 2 ոչ-ոքի)

----------

Chilly (16.03.2009)

----------


## masivec

*Արթուր Աբրահամը մենամարտելու է Մահիր Օրալի հետ:*



Միջին քաշային կարգում IBF վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամը չեմպիոնական իր գոտու հերթական պաշտպանությունը կանցկացնի հունիսի 27-ին։ Մենամարտը կայանալու է Բեռլինի «Մաքս Շմելինգ Հալլեում»։ Արթուրի մրցակիցը լինելու է Մահիր Օրալը։ Նախապես հայ բռնցքամարտիկը ծրագրել էր մենամարտել պարտադիր հավակնորդ Ջովանի Լորենցոյի հետ, սակայն երբ Լորենցոյի ներկայացուցիչների հետ մենամարտի անցկացման վերաբերյալ բանակցությունները չհաջողվեցին, IBF վարկածի ղեկավարությունը հավանություն տվեց Արթուրի առաջարկությունը` պաշտպանել չեմպիոնական գոտին Օրալի հետ մենամարտում։ Չեմպիոնական գոտու կամավոր այս պաշտպանության վերջին ժամկետը ընթացիկ տարվա սեպտեմբերն է։ 

Մահիր Օրալը նույնպես ներկայացնում է Գերմանիան, բայց ծագումով թուրք է։ 29-ամյա այս բռնցքամարտիկը պրոֆեսիոնալ ռինգում սկսել է հանդես գալ 2000 թվականից և մինչ օրս անցկացրել է 28 մենամարտ, որոնցից 25-ում հաղթանակի է հասել, ընդ որում` միայն 10 մենամարտերում է առավելության է հասել մրցակցի նկատմամբ ժամանակից շուտ կամ նոքաուտով։ Երկու մենամարտ Օրալի մասնակցությամբ ավարտվել է ոչ-ոքի արդյունքով, և միակ պարտությունը նա կրել է 2004թ.` զիջելով Մալի Ձինարային։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր հայրենակցին, ապա «Թագավոր Արթուրը» նույնպես 29 տարեկան է և անցկացրել է 29 մենամարտ։ Հայ բռնցքամարտիկը հաղթել է բոլոր մենամարտերում, իսկ 23 անգամ առավելությունը մրցակիցների նկատմամբ մեր մարզիկին թույլ է տվել հաղթանակ տոնել ժամանակից շուտ։

----------

Ուրվական (26.06.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞, թե որ ալիքով ու ժամը քանիսին են ցուցադրելու Արթուրի վաղվա մենամարտը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞, թե որ ալիքով ու ժամը քանիսին են ցուցադրելու Արթուրի վաղվա մենամարտը:


Ալիքը` Հ2, ժամը `չգիտեմ :Smile:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Saturday, June 27, 2009, 9 p.m. ET/PT (tape delay), Berlin, Germany.


հայրս էր ուզում իմանալ, գտա...

----------


## Հենո

Մեր մոտով ժամը 1.00 
Վիվառոյում նայեցի

----------

Կաթիլ (27.06.2009)

----------


## Սարգսյան

Մի հատ ել հաղթանակ, շնորհավոր բոլորիս:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Գեղեցիկ ու մաքուր հաղթանակ: Թուրքը, փայծաղին հասած հարվածից հետո, երեք անգամ ծնկեց ու նրա մարզիչին այլ բան չէր մնում անել, քան սրբիչը ռինգ նետելը: Արթուրը ցնցված մրցակցին ցույց տվեց ռինգում ընկած սրբիչն ու հաղթական աջը բարձրացնելով ժպտաց՝ այ սենց  :Smile:  (չնայած մեր մեկնաբանն այլ կերպ մեկնաբանեց Արթուրի ձեռքի շարժումը  :Shok:  )   30:0 !!!

----------


## John

Հալալ ա Արթուրին :-) շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ փայլուն հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:  :Wink: 
Լրիվ Արթուրական հաղթանակ էր` սպասեց երեք ռաունդ ու միանգամից սկսեցհոգնած մրցակցին տապալելու գործընթացը... Հիասքանչ էր :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Հուլիսի 11-ին մեկ այլ գերմանահայ - Խորեն Գևորգը, Նյուրնբերգում հանդիպելու է WBA վարկածով աշխարհի միջինքաշային (Արթուրի քաշային կարգն է) չեմպիոն Ֆելիքս Ստրումին և փորձելու տիրանալ նրա գոտուն: Հաջողություն Խորենին:
Նույն օրը Վախթանգը Ֆլորիդայում մարտնչելու է մինչև 54-կգ, IBF վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Ջոզեֆ Աբեկոյի հետ, վերջինիս գոտին սեփական հավաքածուին ավելացնելու համար: Վիկ քեզ տեսնենք…
Հուսանք որ հուլիսի 12-ին կունենանք նոր չեմպիոն ու մի հատ էլ չեմպիոնների չեմպիոն:  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Մոլոդեց Արթուրը - Ոնց սատկացրեց էդ թուրքին, տղա եմ ասել, էէէ... :Hands Up:

----------

Ձայնալար (28.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Արթուր Աբրահամը մենամարտելու է Մահիր Օրալի հետ:


Նայեցի մենամարտը: Արթուրը մեծավարի ծեծեց, ոչ թե մենամարտեց հետը: Մի լավ քոթակեց, մի քանի անգամ ծնկի բերեց ու գետնին գցեց, բայց խղճով, հետո էլ ասեց "դուրս արի ռինգից գնա տուն": Քանի որ թուրք բռցքամարտիկը մեծերին լսող տղա էր, սուս ու փուս դուրս եկավ ու գնաց տուն:

Ապրես Արթուր  :Goblin:  Հպարտանքում ենք քեզնով ու ամեն անգամ քո հետ վերապրում հաթանակը: Ամեն անգամ հպարտանում եմ մշտապես եռագույով քեզ տեսնելեւց:

Ամոթ քեզ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարություն, որ քո փառահեղ զավակները այլ դրոշների տակ են փառքի հասնում:

----------

Ariadna (28.06.2009), Kuk (28.06.2009), may (28.06.2009), Norton (28.06.2009), Ձայնալար (28.06.2009), Մարկիզ (28.06.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> հետո էլ ասեց "դուրս արի ռինգից գնա տուն"


Չէ, ասեց "տրիներդ սրբիչը շպրտել ա ռինգ": Իսկ մեր անորակ մեկնաբանը սխալ թարգմանեց …  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (29.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հ2 -ով խոստանում են Արթուրի մենամարտը ցույց տալ *ուղիղ եթերով* երեկոյան 21:30 -ին  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (28.06.2009), Rammer (28.06.2009), Sona_Yar (28.06.2009), Yellow Raven (28.06.2009), Եկվոր (28.06.2009)

----------


## may

Վերջին _տխուր_ րոպեները  :Smile:

----------

davidus (10.07.2009), Grieg (28.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ստեղ են ասել` դաս իստ ֆանթաստիշ, էն չոքելու ( թուրքի ազգանունին համահունչ  :LOL:  ) պահերին առանձնահատուկ սադիստիկ բավականություն ստացա  :Yes:

----------

Ariadna (28.06.2009), davidus (10.07.2009), Elmo (28.06.2009)

----------


## masivec

> էն չոքելու պահերին առանձնահատուկ սադիստիկ բավականություն ստացա


Ես էլ

----------


## Monk

> Չէ, ասեց "տրիներդ սրբիչը շպրտել ա ռինգ": Իսկ մեր անորակ մեկնաբանը սխալ թարգմանեց …


Մեր անորակ մեկնաբանը ոչ թե թարգմանեց, այլ ստեղծագործեց: Նույնիսկ կրկնապատկերը մի քանի անգամ ցույց տալուց հետո էլ չհասկացավ, որ սրբիչ են նետել: Երևի մինչև հիմա այն համոզման է, որ բռնցքամարտում մի մարզիկը մյուսին ասում է` լավ, ես գտնում եմ, որ քեզնից ուժեղ եմ ու հաղթել եմ, գնա տուն, և սա էլ խելոք-խելոք դադարեցնում է մարտը և փալաս-փուլուսը հավաքում:  :Smile:

----------

davidus (10.07.2009), Լեո (29.06.2009), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կարծիքովը բռնցքամարտը, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ սպորտ, պետք է մեկնաբանի այդ սպորտից բանիմաց հաղորդավար; Իսկ մեր հաղորդավարը խիստ կասկածում եմ,որ տեղյակ էր բռնցքամարտի մանրամասներից; 
Իրա նման ես էլ կարող էի վարել` շարքային հանդիսատես...  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Լավ ա էլի Աբրահամ լինելը  :Love:

----------

comet (10.07.2009), masivec (07.07.2009), Ungrateful (07.07.2009), xaladilnick (01.07.2009), Yellow Raven (29.06.2009), Ուրվական (29.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

վերջին մենամարտը ամբողջությամբ
http://www.mdr.de/boxen-im-ersten/6477496.html

----------

Ուրվական (29.06.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Ուխ նենց դզեց ինձ, որ հաղթց: Ճիշտն ասած, որ լսեցի մենամարտի մասին, դաժե մի պահ վախեցա, ասեցի, էս որ կրվեց, Թուրքերի քիթը երկինք կհասնի, բայց այ տենց իրանց, համ էլ լավ կռվեցին: :Love:

----------

Դեկադա (07.07.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ժող ջաններ: Որևէ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի՞, շաբաթ հուլիսի 11-ի, WBA չեմպիոնության համար  Խորեն Գևորգ-Ֆելիքս Ստուրմ մենամարտը ցուցադրվելու է՞ և որ ալիքով:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող ջաններ: Որևէ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի՞, շաբաթ հուլիսի 11-ի, WBA չեմպիոնության համար  Խորեն Գևորգ-Ֆելիքս Ստուրմ մենամարտը ցուցադրվելու է՞ և որ ալիքով:


Հայկական հեռուստաալիքներով չի ցուցադրվելու...
Համենայն դեպս ոչ մի ալիք չի գովազդել :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Հիմա ինչ Դարչինյանը կորցրեց իր բոլոր գոտիները?

----------


## Արիացի

> Հիմա ինչ Դարչինյանը կորցրեց իր բոլոր գոտիները?


Չեմ կարծում, քանի որ սա այլ քաշային կարգ էր: Չնայած վստահ չեմ:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում լավ չէր: Ահավոր տխրեցի: Երևում էր, որ լարված ա, մրցակիցն էլ ուժեղ էր: Ինքն էլ երևի շատ էր ուզում առաջին անգամ Հայաստանի դրոշի տակ լավ դրսևորել, բայց արդյունքում լարվածությունը մեծացավ: Ամեն դեպքում հուսով եմ, սրանից հետագա բոյերում կրկին կապացուցի իր բարձր կարգը:  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ ափսոս... :Sad: 
Ինչքան գիտեմ գոտիները չի կորցրել,բայց ամեն դեպքում ես իրանից միայն հաղթանակ էի սպասում :Sad: 
Տարիքն էլա արդեն իրանը ասում...

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, պարտվել ա՞ Դարչինյանը: Ո՞վ ա նայել, ո՞նց ա եղել: Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող, պարտվել ա՞ Դարչինյանը: Ո՞վ ա նայել, ո՞նց ա եղել: Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում:


Հա պարտվելա, ընդ որում մրցակցին հաջողվեց Վիկի երկու հոնքն էլ պատռել, ինչը էլ ավելի դժվարացրեց դրությունը :Sad: 

Մրցավարների գնահատականներն էին կարծեմ` 116-111, 114-113, 114-113 :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Հա պարտվելա, ընդ որում մրցակցին հաջողվեց Վիկի երկու հոնքն էլ պատռել, ինչը էլ ավելի դժվարացրեց դրությունը
> 
> Մրցավարների գնահատականներն էին կարծեմ` 116-111, 114-113, 114-113


Փաստորեն աֆրիկացի կինը (Դարչինյանն էր տենց անվանել) պարտության մատնեց Վիկին:

----------


## ministr

Փաստորեն Հայաստանի դրոշը մարդկանց վրա չի գալիս էլի հո զոռով չի...

----------

davidus (12.07.2009), Yellow Raven (12.07.2009), Ձայնալար (12.07.2009)

----------


## davidus

Ժող, ես ինչ վատ բան իմացա.....  :Sad:   :Sad:  գիտեք, երբ են կրկնությունը տալու?

----------


## Աշխեն

վաայ կրվելա? :Shok: 
Իսկ ես կարծում էի, ինքը անպարտելիա, էն էլ առաջին անգամ հայկական դրոշի տակ :Cray: 
Լավա, որ քնած էի մնացել :Sad:

----------


## masivec

Հա լավ ա որ ես էլ եմ քնաց եղել :Tongue: Արտուրից լավը չկա :Aggressive:  :Black Eye:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Ով չի տեսել կարող եք նայել  Վիկ Դարչինյանի պարտությունը  12-րդ ռաունդում

----------

may (12.07.2009)

----------


## may

Երեկ մեր օրը չէր. Խորեն Գևորն էլ պարտվեց.

----------


## ministr

Սաղ էն Տաշիր գրածից էր... Համ մեջքին գրած համ գոտուն... Տաշիրն ովա.. Հայաստանի նոր անվանումնա? 
Առաջ Վիկ էր գրած լինում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժող, ես ինչ վատ բան իմացա.....   գիտեք, երբ են կրկնությունը տալու?


հիմա

----------


## ministr

Շանթ նայեք

----------


## ministr

Փաստորեն էս շիմպանզեն ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ էր Վիկից: համ ել ավելի բոյովա:

----------


## davidus

բացի բոյովից ոնց որ ավելի ջանով ա.. :Think:

----------


## may

> Սաղ էն Տաշիր գրածից էր... Համ մեջքին գրած համ գոտուն... Տաշիրն ովա.. Հայաստանի նոր անվանումնա?


Համարյա :LOL: . Դե Տաշիր-ի տերերի հրավերովա, որ Վիկը Հայաստանի դրոշի տակա հանդես գալիս: Մնացածն արդեն պարզա :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Դրա համար էլ նավսվավ...

----------


## ministr

> բացի բոյովից ոնց որ ավելի ջանով ա..


Էդ եմ ասում էլի... ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղա... դե հետո ծառերի վրա մեծացած... բնական բանան, ուղտի կաթ ու մածուն կերած որձա...

----------


## davidus

> Էդ եմ ասում էլի... ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղա... դե հետո ծառերի վրա մեծացած... բնական բանան, ուղտի կաթ ու մածուն կերած որձա...


այ ախպեր ջան, էտ ջայլամի դմակ էլ կերած կլինի......

----------


## Kuk

Ես բոքսից էնքան չեմ հասկանում, որ վիճեմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ մինչև տասներորդ ռաունդ Վիկի օգտին էր, 11 ու 12-ում էլ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չեղավ, ինչի՞ էդ աֆրիկացին հաղթե՞ց: Հասկացող կա՞ էդ միավորներից, մի երկու բառով ասեք էլի:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Համարյա. Դե Տաշիր-ի տերերի հրավերովա, որ Վիկը Հայաստանի դրոշի տակա հանդես գալիս: Մնացածն արդեն պարզա


Մեր բիզնեսմենները սիրում են , որ պատրաստի եղածի գլխին գնան կանգնեն:
Ասենք, որ Տաշիրում մանկապատենական ֆուտբոլը զարգացնեն, որը մեծ հաշվով իրանց համար կոպեկների ծախսա, էտ չի լինի:

Բայց ինչ-որ հրաշքով, եթե մի հատ ֆուտբոլի աստղ ծնվի, որի պապուպապը Տաշիրցիյա, անպոչ գդալի պես  մեջ կընկնեն:

----------


## may

Հայ բռնցքամարտիկ Վիկ Դարչինյանը, ով շաբաթ օրը պարտույթուն կրեց Ջոզեֆ Ագբեկոյից, հայտարարել է, որ սխալ մարտավարություն է ընտրել այդ մենամարտի համար: Հիշեցնենք, որ Դարչինյանի համար, ով հանդիսանում է առաջին թեթևագույն քաշային երեք կարգերում աշխարհի չեմպիոն, սա մեկնարկային մենամարտն էր թեթևագույն քաշային կարգում:

«Իմ ընտրած մարտավարությունը այս մենամարտի համար սխալ էր: Ես հույս ունեի հաղթել մեկ հարվածով, այդ իսկ պատճառով պարտվեցի: Ագբեկոն ավելի ուժեղ էր, և ես արդարացում չեմ փնտրում: Ցանկանում եմ նայել մենամարտի տեսագրությունը, որպեսզի հետագայում այլևս նման սխալներ թույլ չտամ», – մեջբերում է Դարչինյանի խոսքերը Fightnews.com-ը:

Tert.am

----------


## HardRock

Հա ափսոս որ պարտվեց: Բայց, հասկանում եմ որ գլուխ գովալը սովորական բանա բայց Դարչինյանը շաատ գլուխգովանա հա, դրա համար էլ պարտվեց: 
Իմացաք, բոքսի սիրահարները երևի կճանաչեն Արթուրո Գատտիին, հրաշալի բռնցքամարտիկ, հավեսով նայվում էի իրա բոյերը: Բրազիլիայի իր տանը սպանված են գտել, ու կասկածները իրա կնոջ վրա է:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Հա ափսոս որ պարտվեց: Բայց, հասկանում եմ որ գլուխ գովալը սովորական բանա բայց Դարչինյանը շաատ գլուխգովանա հա, դրա համար էլ պարտվեց: 
> Իմացաք, բոքսի սիրահարները երևի կճանաչեն Արթուրո Գատտիին, հրաշալի բռնցքամարտիկ, հավեսով նայվում էի իրա բոյերը: Բրազիլիայի իր տանը սպանված են գտել, ու կասկածները իրա կնոջ վրա է:


Դե հաշվի առնելով այն որ ինքը նդեղ հանգստանալուցա եղել, ինձ թվումա կասկածելնելա իզուր...կնգա գործնա :Cool:

----------


## ministr

Արթուր Արքա FOREVER!!!!!! Թեյլորի կողքից արդեն ռուչկեք էին հարմարացրել որ 3 անգամ պտտեին ու հանեին ոտերն առաջ  :Smile:

----------

davidus (18.10.2009), h.s. (18.10.2009), may (18.10.2009), Yellow Raven (18.10.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Արթուր Աբրահամ - Ջերեմայն Թեյլոր: Տասներկու ռաունդից մի քիչ պակաս հակառակորդին նեղելուց հետո… Բուու՜մ… ու պրծ: Նոր քաշային կարգում մուտքդ շքեղ էր Արթուր ախպեր: Բազում հաղթանակներ քեզ…

----------

may (18.10.2009)

----------


## may

> Արթուր Աբրահամ - Ջերեմայն Թեյլոր: Տասներկու ռաունդից մի քիչ պակաս հակառակորդին նեղելուց հետո… Բուու՜մ… ու պրծ: Նոր քաշային կարգում մուտքդ շքեղ էր Արթուր ախպեր: Բազում հաղթանակներ քեզ…

----------

davidus (18.10.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Շատ ուժեղ էր: Էդ ի՞նչ արեց խեղճ տղուն: Վերջին հարվածը մահացու էր  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Արտուր, հալալա քեզ:

----------


## ministr

Էս գյոզալ տղուն մի հատ նորմալ անդրավարտիք չէին կարողացել գտնեին? Կիսաճղված, հետևն էլ կապած.. հա հետո ինչ որ հարված եղավ, ուրեմն պտի հագից ընկնի? :Angry2:

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավորում եմ :Hands Up:  Սա բոլորիս հաղթանակն է: Արթուրը բոլոր ռաունդներում էլ առավելություն ուներ, ու ցույց տվեց որ գտնվում է բարձունքի վրա:

----------


## Elmo

Արթուրի ամեն հաղթանակով ավելի եմ հպարտանում: Շատ լավ հաղթանակ էր: Ափսոս մեր դրոշի տակ չի:
Ու՞ր էր այլ ոլորտներում էլ Արթուրի նման տղերք ունենաինք: Այսինքն ամեն մեկն իր ոլորտում Արթուր Աբրահամ լիներ:
Ապրես Արթուր ջան:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Էս գյոզալ տղուն մի հատ նորմալ անդրավարտիք չէին կարողացել գտնեին? Կիսաճղված, հետևն էլ կապած.. հա հետո ինչ որ հարված եղավ, ուրեմն պտի հագից ընկնի?


Դե ճգնաժամ ա, Դոյչլանդն հիմա էլ էն չի՝ ոնց որ Ադոլֆի վախտերով էր… հիմա ուրա կարգին գերմանացի տղամարդ , որ կարգին տռուսիկ լինի  :Tongue: 
Կլիչկոներն "Բոսս"-ի թումբաններով են մտնում ռինգ, մետաքսի ասեղնագործ խալաթներով: Արթուրին էն կապիկի մորթին էին հագցրել ու ճղած տռուսիկ  :Angry2:   :Aggressive:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա հիմա ինչ կարևորա ինչ էր հագել, կարևորը մեզ բոլորիս ուրախացրեց :Love: 
Սաղ մենամարտի ընթացքում ճնշել էր հակառակորդին ու լրիվ արժանի էր 3 միավորին :Smile: 

Ապրես, Արթուր, մենք հպարտանում ենք քեզանով :Wink:

----------


## masivec

Շնորհավորանքներս :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Նրանց համար, ովքեր չեն տեսել: Մենամարտը ամբողջությամբ՝

----------

Ambrosine (18.10.2009), Kuk (18.10.2009), Sagittarius (18.10.2009), Հարդ (18.10.2009)

----------


## Life

Սատկացրեց ուղակի,ապրի ինքը :Hands Up:

----------


## Askalaf

> Էս գյոզալ տղուն մի հատ նորմալ անդրավարտիք չէին կարողացել գտնեին? Կիսաճղված, հետևն էլ կապած.. հա հետո ինչ որ հարված եղավ, ուրեմն պտի հագից ընկնի?


Հենց սկզբից էլ էրևաց որ էտ տրուսիկը իրան մեծա, հետո որ արդեն սկսեց հագից ընկնել ու բռնեցին հետևից կապեցին, օպերատորն էլ պահը չկորցրեց ու խոշոր պլանով ցույց տվեց  :Think: 

Ինչևէ, Արթուրն ապացուցեց, որ ամեն դեպքում իրեն ոչինչ չի խանգարի հաղթելու համար։
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammstein

Ապրի, որ հաղթեց:  :Smile: 
Չէի էլ կասկածում:




> Արթուրի ամեն հաղթանակով ավելի եմ հպարտանում: Շատ լավ հաղթանակ էր: Ափսոս մեր դրոշի տակ չի:
> Ու՞ր էր այլ ոլորտներում էլ Արթուրի նման տղերք ունենաինք: Այսինքն ամեն մեկն իր ոլորտում Արթուր Աբրահամ լիներ:
> Ապրես Արթուր ջան:


Հենց մեր դրոշի տակ լինի, էլ չի հաղթի: Մենակ շախմատն ա, որ մեր դրոշի տակ լինում ա հաղթել, մյուսների դրայվերը գցած չի:  :LOL:  Նենց որ լավ ա, որ մեր դրոշի տակ չի:  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (18.10.2009), h.s. (20.10.2009), Life (18.10.2009), Հարդ (18.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Աչքիս Արթուրը գնում ինքն իրա վրա ստավկա ա դնում, որ էսինչ ռաունդում հաղթելու ա, ու գնում էդ ռաունդում սատկացնում ա: Կողքից բիզնես ա անում ինքն իրանով :LOL:

----------

Life (18.10.2009), Yellow Raven (20.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ապրի, որ հաղթեց: 
> Չէի էլ կասկածում:
> 
> 
> 
> Հենց մեր դրոշի տակ լինի, էլ չի հաղթի: Մենակ շախմատն ա, որ մեր դրոշի տակ լինում ա հաղթել, մյուսների դրայվերը գցած չի:  Նենց որ լավ ա, որ մեր դրոշի տակ չի:


հա հաստատ :Sad: Ոնց Վիկը ընդամենը մի անգամ մեր դրոշի տակ կռվեց... ու.... խնդրեմ, նավսած ա մեր դրոշը :Bad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

6 ուժեղագույնների մրցաշարում ևս մեկ մրցամարտ է տեղի ունեցել` Կարլ Ֆրոչը միավորների առավելությամբ հաղթել է Էնդի Դիրելին ու վաստակել 2 միավոր... :Smile: 

Արթուրը առաջիննա 3 միավորով :Smile:

----------

h.s. (20.10.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> 6 ուժեղագույնների մրցաշարում ևս մեկ մրցամարտ է տեղի ունեցել` Կարլ Ֆրոչը միավորների առավելությամբ հաղթել է Էնդի Դիրելին ու վաստակել 2 միավոր...


 Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, էդ մրցաշարը աշխարհի  6 ամենաուժեղների մրցաշար ա՞, բա քաշային կարգ - բան, հետո էլ Քելլի Պավլիկն էլ ա՞ մասնակցում...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, էդ մրցաշարը աշխարհի  6 ամենաուժեղների մրցաշար ա՞, բա քաշային կարգ - բան, հետո էլ Քելլի Պավլիկն էլ ա՞ մասնակցում...



Սա 76 կգ քաշայինների մրցաշար ա: Պավլիկը 72 կգ քաշում ա՝ Արթուրի նախկին քաշում: Արթուրը հրաժարվել ա իրա տիտղոսից, որ մասնակցի էս մրցաշարին, որին մասնակցում են էս քաշի 2 չեմպիոն (Ֆրոչն ու Կեսսլերը), մեկ նախկին չեմպիոն (Թեյլորը) և նախկին Օլիմպիական մեդալիստներ Դիրրելն ու Վարդը:

Ի դեպ, Թեյլորին երեկ նոր հիվանդանոցից բաց են թողել: Ասվում էր ուղեղի թեթև ցնցման մասին, բայց էսօր արդեն խոսում են, որ կարող ա վերջ տա մարզական կարիերային: Ուրեմն էնքան էլ թեթև ցնցում չի եղել: Տեսենես, եթե գնա թոշակի, մրցաշարն ի՞նչ կլինի…

----------

Chilly (20.10.2009), h.s. (20.10.2009), Yellow Raven (20.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աբրահամը սենց ասած արդեն հոգնեց Պավլիկին սպասելուց :Jpit: 

Դրա համար էլ գնաց էս քայլին :Smile: 
Իմ կարծիքով Աբրահամի գլխավոր մրցակիցը էս մրցաշարում Ֆրոչնա լինելու :Think:  Տեսնենք...

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (20.10.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Աբրահամը սենց ասած արդեն հոգնեց Պավլիկին սպասելուց
> 
> Դրա համար էլ գնաց էս քայլին
> Իմ կարծիքով Աբրահամի գլխավոր մրցակիցը էս մրցաշարում Ֆրոչնա լինելու Տեսնենք...


Արթուրը ճիշտ արեց: Սենց ավելի լավ անուն կհանի, ահագին փող կաշխատի: Իսկ Պավլիկին ձրի էլ կծեծի՝ մի օր:  :Smile:  Պավլիկի 6 մենամարտ եմ նայել, լավ բաքսյոր ա, շատ արագ ձեռքերով և ուժեղ հարվածներով: Կուզեի Արթուրի հետ մենամարտ լիներ…
Ֆրոչը լավն ա, Կեսսլերն՝ ավելի լավը  :Smile:  Վարդը պրոֆեսիոնալ մարտերում շատ փորձ չունի, բայց տաղանդավոր ա, Արթուրի ոճով ա կռվում (խորը պաշտպանություն - կայծակնային հակագրոհ) ու բավական լավ հարված ունի:

----------


## Chilly

> Ֆրոչը լավն ա, Կեսսլերն՝ ավելի լավը Վարդը պրոֆեսիոնալ մարտերում շատ փորձ չունի, բայց տաղանդավոր ա, Արթուրի ոճով ա կռվում (խորը պաշտպանություն - կայծակնային հակագրոհ) ու բավական լավ հարված ունի:


ինչ էլ լինի, եթե նույնիսկ Արտուրն էս մրցաշարում պարտվի ինչ-որ մեկին, մեկա համաշխարհային բոքսի մեջ ահագին բանա արել արդեն իսկ! Չնայած ով գիտի, Արթուրն անգերազանցելի ա, սաղին ծեծելու ա, վերջը նորից սաղ թողնի մի քաշ էլ բարձրանա  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Էսօրա չէ՞ Վիկի կռիվը:«Ով քնած է արթուն կացեք»,որովհետև այսօր Հայաստանը Մեքսիկային զրկումա իր վերջին հույսից :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էսօրա չէ՞ Վիկի կռիվը:«Ով քնած է արթուն կացեք»,որովհետև այսօր Հայաստանը Մեքսիկային զրկումա իր վերջին հույսից


քիչ մնաց չէ?

----------


## Gayl

> քիչ մնաց չէ?


Մեկ ժամ 53 րոպե,ապեր հլա էն հարֆի հաղթելու կայֆիցենտը նայի :LOL: 
http://www.vivaro.am/lngRus/main.php
Թե Վիկին խի են 1.15 տվել,թող 1.0 գրեին պրծնեին էլի :Angry2:

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Չեմ հասկանում Վիվառոի սայթում գրածա 05:30,իսկ Տոտոում 06:00 :Think:

----------


## Gayl

:Shok:  :Shok:  Այ քեզ բան Վիկը էս ի՞նչ արեց,ուրեմն ես էսքան սպասեմ,չքնեմ,իսկ Վիկը բռնեց երկրորդ ռաունդում ավարտին հասցրեց :Aggressive: 

Շնորհավոր հայեր :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

h.s. (13.12.2009), NetX (13.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ես էլ չէի քնել, բայց շաաաաաատ լավ էր, շատ ուրախ եմ տեսար էտ ապուշի տեսքը որ դուրս էր գալիս մենամարտի:
       Շնորհավորանքներս՝ երկրորդ փորձից հայկական դրոշի տակ չեմպիոն ունենալու կապակցությամբ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.12.2009), Ariadna (13.12.2009), Gayl (13.12.2009), h.s. (13.12.2009), Monk (13.12.2009), NetX (13.12.2009), Ungrateful (13.12.2009), Հայկօ (13.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ չէի քնել, բայց շաաաաաատ լավ էր, շատ ուրախ եմ տեսար էտ ապուշի տեսքը որ դուրս էր գալիս մենամարտի:
>        Շնորհավորանքներս՝ երկրորդ փորձից հայկական դրոշի տակ չեմպիոն ունենալու կապակցությամբ:


Մեքսիկացիների վերջին հույսն էր :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------

Արամ (13.12.2009)

----------


## Maska

> Մեքսիկացիների վերջին հույսն էր


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  ՀԱՅԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՐ շնորհավորում եմ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! '<  8-D

----------

Gayl (13.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Շնորհավոոոոոոոոորրրրրրրրրրրրր............

----------


## Հարդ

Շնորհավոր :Smile:  Ինչու էր մերջին հույսը?

----------


## Elmo

Նայեք:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), h.s. (13.12.2009), masivec (16.12.2009), may (13.12.2009), Հայկօ (13.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին :Smile:  Ապրի Վիկը

----------


## Farfalla

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 

որ իմանայի էտքան կարճ կտևի 5:30 չէի զարթնի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող կրկնությունը Շանթով ե՞րբա :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

23:20

----------

Yellow Raven (14.12.2009)

----------


## armenianfootballfans.ru

Հալալա Վիգին :Hands Up:

----------


## masivec

Հալալա Վիկին :Hands Up:

----------

Հարդ (26.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Արթուր Աբրահամի երեկվա մարտի վիդեոն եմ փնտրում:
Շանթով են ցույց տվել: Դէ արդյունքի մասին չասեմ:

----------

Հարդ (18.12.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Արթուր Աբրահամի երեկվա մարտի վիդեոն եմ փնտրում:
> Շանթով են ցույց տվել: Դէ արդյունքի մասին չասեմ:


Որ լինի ստեղ դիր նայենք :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Արթուր Աբրահամի երեկվա մարտի վիդեոն եմ փնտրում:
> Շանթով են ցույց տվել: Դէ արդյունքի մասին չասեմ:


Աբրահամը երեկ մարտա ունեցե՞լ :Shok: 
Ես գիտեի իրա մոտակա մարտը մարտինա :Blush: 

Իսկ ու՞մ հետա մենամարտել :Think:

----------


## matlev

> Արթուր Աբրահամի երեկվա մարտի վիդեոն եմ փնտրում:
> Շանթով են ցույց տվել: Դէ արդյունքի մասին չասեմ:


Չգիտեմ էդ ինչ են ցույց տվել, ըստ երևույթին կրկնություն ա եղել՝ տես:

----------


## Elmo

> Աբրահամը երեկ մարտա ունեցե՞լ
> Ես գիտեի իրա մոտակա մարտը մարտինա
> 
> Իսկ ու՞մ հետա մենամարտել


Գրված էր դեկտեմբերի 17-ի մարտի կրկնություն: Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ էր յութուբում չգտա մարտը, բայց բոլոր նախկին բաց թողած մարտերը նույն օրը հայտնվում էին յութուբում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Marduk

Վիկը ջախջախում է Ռոխասին տեսանյութը

----------

Հարդ (26.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Վախթանգ Դարչինյանը մարտի 6-ին մենամարտելու է մեքսիկացի Ռոդրիգո Գերերոյի հետ*
 

Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի թեթեւագույն քաշային կարգում WBC եւ WBA վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վախթանգ Դարչինյանը կպաշտպանի իր տիտղոսը մեքսիկացի բռնցքամարտիկ Ռոդրիգո Գերերոյի հետ մենամարտում: Ավսրալիական The Sunday Telegraph թերթի փոխանցմամբ, մրցամարտը կայանալու է մարտի 6-ին:

Նշենք, որ այդ նույն օրը տեղի կւնենա մեկ այլ հայ բռնցքամարտիկի Արթուր Աբրահամի մենամարտը The Super Six մրցաշարի երկրորդ փուլում:

Թերթը գրում , որ Դարչինյանը շատ լրջորեն է մոտենում մենամարտին, ինչի մասին վկայում են նրա մարզումները սկավառակի նետում մարզաձեւում աշխարհի չեմպիոն Դենի Սամյուելի, ինչպես նաեւ երկու այլ մասնագետների` ռեգբիստներ Հեյդեն Նոուլսի եւ Քրեյգ Կետերիկի հետ:

Աղբյուր՝ news.am

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Դարչինյանը ցանկանում է «սպանել» Դոներին* :Wink: 

WBC եւ WBA վարկածով, 1-ին թեթեւագույն քաշում աշխարհի չեմպիոն, Վաղթանգ «Վիկ» Դարչինյանը հույս ունի, որ այս տարի կհանդիպի ֆիլիպինցի բռնցքամարտիկ Նոնիտո Դոների հետ եւ կզրկի նրան WBA-ի ժամանակավոր չեմպիոնի կոչումից:

«Տեսեք, թե ովքեր են եղել Դոների մրցակիցները վերջին երկու տարում: Բոլորն էլ թույլ, ցածր կարգի բռնցքամարտիկներ են, որոնց նույնիսկ չարժե ռինգ թողնել: Ես աղոթում եմ, որ Դոները հաղթի իր առաջիկա մրցամարտը, չստանա վնասվածք եւ ստիպված հանդիպի իմ հետ: Այդ ժամանակ ես վերջ կտամ նրա կարիերային, քանի որ նոկաուտի կենթարկեմ եւ վերջնականապես «կսպանեմ» նրան: Ես Դոներին դարձրեցի չեմպիոն, ես էլ նրան կզրկեմ այդ տիտղոսից»,-ասաց նա:

Դարչինյանի բարկության պատճառն այն է, որ ֆիլիպինցին ամենուր հայտարարում է, որ ինքը միակն է, ում հաջողվել է հաղթել Վիկ Դարչինյանին (դա տեղի է ունեցել 2007-ին):

Այժմ երկու մարզիկներն էլ նախապատրաստվում են իրենց հերթական մրցամարտերին: Վախթանգ Դարչինյանը մարտի 6-ին կմրցի մեքսիկացի Ռոդրիգո Գերերոյի հետ, որն անցած տարի անսպասելի հաղթելով անվանի Լուիս Մալդոնադոյին, իրավունք ստացավ պայքարելու չեմպիոնական գոտու համար: Դոները ռինգ դուրս կգա արդեն փետրվարի 13-ին: Այդ օրը նա կմենամարտի փորձառու, բայց արդեն տարեց մեքսիկացի բռնցքամարտիկ Գերսոն Գերերոյի հետ:

Աղբյուրը` a1plus.am

----------

Gayl (06.02.2010), Հարդ (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Առաջիններից մեկը Արթուր Աբրահամն* է

Գերմանիայում մեծ համբավ ունեցող Dickes B հեռուստաշոույի այս տարվա առաջին հաղորդման հյուրերից մեկը կլինի պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ, IBF վարկածով միջին քաշային կարգում աշխարհի չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամը:

Այն կհեռարձակվի հունվարի 5-ին, տեղի ժամանակով 22:00-ին: Հեռուստաշոուի հեղինակները հայազգի բռնցքամարտիկից բացի հրավիրել են նաեւ նրա մարզիչ Ուլի Վեգներին, երգչուհի Ինգա Հումպեին, հեռուստամեկնաբան Սաբինա Հենրիին, դերասան Քրիստիան Բերկելին եւ ներկայիս ամենակարդացվող գրող Ֆրենկ Շացինգին:

Հաղորդաշարի կազմակերպիչները մասնակիցների համար ստեղծել են ակտիվ հանգստանալու պայմաններ, որի ժամանակ էլ նրանք կպատասխանեն լրագրողների հարցերին:

----------

Հարդ (06.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> *Առաջիններից մեկը Արթուր Աբրահամն* է
> 
> Գերմանիայում մեծ համբավ ունեցող Dickes B հեռուստաշոույի այս տարվա առաջին հաղորդման հյուրերից մեկը կլինի պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ, IBF վարկածով միջին քաշային կարգում աշխարհի չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամը:
> 
> Այն կհեռարձակվի *հունվարի 5-ին*, տեղի ժամանակով 22:00-ին: Հեռուստաշոուի հեղինակները հայազգի բռնցքամարտիկից բացի հրավիրել են նաեւ նրա մարզիչ Ուլի Վեգներին, երգչուհի Ինգա Հումպեին, հեռուստամեկնաբան Սաբինա Հենրիին, դերասան Քրիստիան Բերկելին եւ ներկայիս ամենակարդացվող գրող Ֆրենկ Շացինգին:
> 
> Հաղորդաշարի կազմակերպիչները մասնակիցների համար ստեղծել են ակտիվ հանգստանալու պայմաններ, որի ժամանակ էլ նրանք կպատասխանեն լրագրողների հարցերին:


Խոսքը 2011 թվականի մասի՞ն է:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.02.2010), Հարդ (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

ԱՄՆում հայազգի, երիտասարդ ու խոստումնալից բռնցքամարտիկ Վանես Մարտիրոսյանը, հունվարին հերթական հաղթանակն է տարել Քասիմ Օումայի հանդեպ: Իր պրոֆեսիոնալ 27 մարտն էլ հաղթել է, որից 17-ը նոկաուտով: Ծնվել է Աբովյանում 1986, ապրում է Գլենդելում, ԱՄՆ Օլիմպիական հավաքականի նախկին անդամ: 183սմ հասակ, 70կգ, մականունը "Մղձավանջ" (Nightmare):  
Վանեսի հաջողությունները հիմք են տալիս ասելու, որ շուտով առիթ կունենա աշխարհի չեմպինական գոտիներից մեկին հայտ ներկայացնելու:
Մերոնք շատանում են … լավ ա…

----------

Gayl (06.02.2010), h.s. (07.02.2010), Yellow Raven (06.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (06.02.2010), Հարդ (06.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Աբրահամ. «Դիրրելը կրկին չի հետաձգի մենամարտը»*


Հայ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Արթուր Աբրահամը կրկին մեկնաբանել է Անդրե Դիրրելի որոշումը` մենամարտը մարտի 6-ի փոխարեն մարտի 27-ին անցկացնելու վերաբերյալ: Հիշեցնենք, որ Դիրրելի թիմը խնդրել է, որպեսզի մարտը հետաձգվի` այդ մոտեցումը բացատրելով ամերիկացի բռնցքամարտիկի` թիկունքի հետ կապված խնդիրներով: Նշենք, որ այս բռնցքամարտիկների միջև մենամարտը կայանալու է «Super Six World Boxing Classic» գերմրցաշարի շրջանակներում:
«Իհարկե, մի փոքր տգեղ իրավիճակ է առաջացել: Ամեն դեպքում` մարտի անցկացման ժամկետն արդեն երկրորդ անգամ է փոխվում: Ես կարծում, որ Դիրրելի խնդիրները ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլ, ավելի շուտ, հոգեբանական բնույթ ունեն: Սակայն մարտի 27-ին մարտը, այնուամենայնիվ, տեղի կունենա: Չեմ կարծում, որ Դիրրելը կցանկանա երրորդ անգամ հետաձգել այն»,- ասել է Աբրահամը ruslife.eu-ին տված հարցազրույցում:


Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Աբրահամ. «Դիրրելին կհաղթեմ նույնիսկ նրա հարազատ քաղաքում»*


Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի միջինքաշային կարգում IBF-ի վարկածով աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամը հայտարարել է, որ Անդրե Դիրրելի հետ մենամարտի հետաձգումն իրեն չի անհանգստացնում: Հիշեցնենք, որ այդ մարտը տեղի է ունենալու մարտի 27-ին, «Super Six World Boxing Classic» գերմրցաշարի շրջանակներում:
«Մարտի հետաձգումից ամենևին էլ անհանգստացած չեմ: Մենք նախապատրաստական գերազանց շրջան ենք անցկացրել Պալմ Սփրինգսում: Սիրում եմ Ամերիկան և վայելում էի մարզումները Կալիֆոռնիայի արևի տակ: Բռնցքամարտում մարտերը հաճախ են հետաձգվում: Ինձ համար կարևոր չէ, թե որտեղ և երբ եմ մենամարտելու Դիրրելի հետ: Ես նրան կհաղթեմ ցանկացած վայրում, նույնիսկ` նրա հարազատ քաղաքում: «Super Six World Boxing Classic» գերմրցաշարին մասնակցում եմ այն նպատակով, որպեսզի աստղ դառնամ ինչպես Ամերիկայում, այնպես էլ ողջ աշխարհում: Ջերմեյն Թեյլորի նկատմամբ նոկաուտով տոնած հաղթանակից հետո Դիրրելի նկատմամբ առավելության փաստը միայն կամրացնի իմ միջազգային հեղինակությունը»,- Արթուր Աբրահամի խոսքերը մեջբերել է fightnews.com-ը:

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Վիկ Դարչինյանի մտքում միայն Նոնիտո Դոներն է*

Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի առաջին թեթևքաշային կարգում WBC-ի և WBA-ի վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վախթանգ Դարչինյանը և այդ կոչումների հավակնորդ մեքսիկացի Ռոդրիգո Հերրերոն Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներում, որտեղ տեղի է ունենալու մենամարտը, հանդիպել են զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների հետ:
Նշենք, որ այս մենամարտում հաղթելու դեպքում հայ բռնցքամարտիկը հաջորդ մենամարտում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կհանդիպի ֆիլիպինցի Նոնիտո Դոների հետ, որին 2007 թ. կայացած մարտում պարտվել է տեխնիկական նոկաուտով:

----------


## yerevanci

*Հերրերո. «Դարչինյանի հետ մենամարտում վայր չեմ ընկնի…»*



Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի առաջին թեթևքաշային կարգում WBC-ի և WBA-ի վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վիկ Դարչինյանը, ով պատրաստվում է մեքսիկացի Ռոդրիգո Հերրերոյի հետ մենամարտին, իր մրցակցի հետ համատեղ մամուլի ասուլիսում հայտարարել է, որ այդ մարտում կկարողանա դրսևորել իր բոլոր կարողությունները:
«Showtime»-ն ինձ համար հարազատ տուն է, և ես անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում առաջիկա մենամարտին, որը հեռարձակվելու է այդ հեռուստաալիքով: Հերրերոյի հետ մարտում կկարողանամ դրսևորել իմ կարողությունները: Ռոդրիգոն լավ տղա է: Մենամարտել է գերազանց բռնցքամարտիկների հետ և ռինգում ամենևին էլ վատ չէր դիտվում: Այնպես որ, մրցակցին թերագնահատելու մասին խոսք անգամ չի կարող լինել: Հերրերոն բռնցքամարտում ապագա ունի»,- ասել է Դարչինյանը:
«Ես շատ ուրախ եմ և հուզված: Այս հնարավորությանը ողջ կյանքումս եմ սպասել: Երբ ինձ առաջին անգամ ասացին, որ մենամարտ եմ անցկացնելու չեմպիոնի կոչման համար, ականջներիս չհավատացի: Դա շատ մեծ անակնկալ էր, և ես երկար ժամանակ չէի կարողանում կտրվել այդ նորությունից: Միայն մարզումների ժամանակ հանգստացա: Գիտեմ, որ շատերն ինձ չեն ճանաչում և մտածում են, որ այնքան էլ լավ բռնցքամարտիկ չեմ: Սակայն կարող եմ խոստանալ, որ ռինգում վայր չեմ ընկնի 1-ին կամ 12-րդ ռաունդում: Մարդկանց անակնկալ կմատուցեմ»,- Հերրերոյի խոսքերը մեջբերել է «Fightnews»-ը:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Հայազգի բռնցքամարտիկ Վախթանգ Դարչինյանը պահպանեց աշխարհի չեմպիոնի իր համբավը պրոֆեսիոնալների շարքում 52,16 կգ քաշային կարգում  :Jpit: /լավ ստացվեց չէ ՝ «պրոֆեսիոնալների շարքում -քաշային կարգում »/ 
Ամերիկացի Ռանչո Միրեջի հետ պայքարում նա հաղթեց մեքսիկացի դատավոր՝  Ռադռիգո Գեռեռոի միանշանակ որոշմամբ՝ 118-110 , 117-111, 120-108 հաշվով:  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (08.03.2010), Safaryan (09.03.2010), Yellow Raven (08.03.2010), yerevanci (08.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Վիկ Դարչինյան. «Այլևս չեմ ուզում հնչեցնել Դոների անունը»*



Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի երկրորդ թեթևքաշային կարգում WBC-ի և WBA-ի վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վիկ Դարչինյանը կարծում է, որ Նոնիտո Դոները, ով WBA-ի վարկածով աշխարհի ժամանակավոր չեմպիոնն է, վախենում է իր հետ ռևանշի մրցամարտ անցկացնել: Հիշեցնենք, որ հայ բռնցքամարտիկը նոր է պաշտպանել իր կոչումները հավակնորդ Ռոդրիգո Հերրերոյի հետ մենամարտում` հաղթելով մրցավարների միաձայն որոշմամբ:
«Ես չեմ կարծում, որ նա պատրաստվում է մենամարտել ինձ հետ: Ահա իմ չեմպիոնական գոտիները: Եթե նա մեկ անգամ նոկաուտի է ենթարկել ինձ, ապա ինչո՞ւ չի պատրաստվում դրանք խլել ինձանից: Չեմ ուզում այլևս հնչեցնել նրա անունը: Դա անարդար է: Ես ուզում եմ բարձրանալ քաշային կարգում և մենամարտել լավագույն չեմպիոնների հետ»,- Վիկ Դարչինյանի խոսքերը մեջբերել է «Boxingscene»-ն:

----------

Gayl (08.03.2010), Safaryan (09.03.2010), Venus (09.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Բռնցքամարտիկ Թոմ Մորիսոնը ձերբակալվել է * 

Աշխարհի բռնցքամարտի նախկին ծանր քաշային կարգի չեմպիոն Թոմ Մորիսոնը Ուիչիտա քաղաքի (Կանզաս նահագի) ոստիկանության կողմից ձերբակալվել է` մարիխուանա պահելու մեղադրանքով: Ոստիկանությամբ տեղեկացմամբ` իրենց ահազանգած մարդը ինչ- որ տարօրինակ անձնավորություն էր տեսել մարզասրահի շրջակայքում: Գալով նշված վայրը` ոստիկանները ձերբակալել են իր մեքենայի մեջ նստած Մորիսոնին: Առանց որևէ դիմադրության նա թույլատրել է, որպեսզի ոստիկանությունը հետախուզի իր մեքենան, և հետախուզման ժամանակ մեքենայում հայտնաբերվել է մարիխուանայի մնացորդներ: Երկու ժամ ոստիկանական բաժանմունքում մնալուց հետո նրան ազատ են արձակել միայն 4000 դոլար գրավի դիմաց: Նա պետք է հայտնվի դատարանում, որտեղ էլ կորոշվի նրա ճակատագիրը: «The Wichita Eagle» –ին տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Թոմ Մորիսոնը ասել է, որ եկել էր մարզադահլիճ մարզվելու համար և ինչպես միշտ նստել է մեքենայի մեջ և Աստվածաշունչ կարդացել: «Ինչ-որ մեկը որոշել է, որ ես կասկածելի եմ երևում և ոստիկանություն է կանչել»,- ասել է նախկին չեմպիոնը: Նրանք արկղի մեջ գտել են հին ծխամորճ, որի մեջ եղել է ինչ-որ բանի մնացորդներ»: «Երևի թե իմ կարգի մարդիկ պետք է շատ զգույշ լինեն: Ես չգիտեի, թե ինչ կա այդ արկղում: Գաղափար չունեի, որ այնտեղ անօրինական բան կա»,- խոստովանել է բռնցքամարտիկը; Մորիսոնը նաև տեղեկացրել է, որ հաջորդ անգամ ռինգ դուրս կգա հունիսին: Հիշեցնենք, որ 1996- ին նրա մոտ հայտնաբերվել է ՁԻԱՀ, նա զրկվել է լիցենզիաներից և երկար ժամանակ ռինգ դուրս չի եկել: 2007- ին նրան հաջողվել է համոզել մասնագետներին, որ ինքը վարակակիր չէ: Դրանից հետո նա անցկացրել է երեք մենամարտ և հաղթանակ տարել: Թոմ Մորիսոնը բռնցքամարտի սիրահարներին հայտնի է նաև «Ռոկկի 5» կինոֆիլմից, որտեղ նա խաղացել է Սիլվեստեր Ստալոնեի հետ:

----------

Venus (09.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Հերրերո. «Այժմ բոլորն են ճանաչում ինձ»*

Մեքսիկացի պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Ռոդրիգո Հերրերոն հայտարարել է, որ մարտի 6-ին կայացած մենամարտում շատ էր ուզում հաղթել երկրորդ թեթևքաշային կարգում WBC-ի և WBA-ի վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վիկ Դարչինյանին:
«Պարտությունից, բնականաբար, գոհ չեմ, բայց ինձ լավ եմ զգում,- fightnews.com-ի թղթակցին ասել է մեքսիկացին:- Այժմ բոլորը գիտեն, թե ես ով եմ: Այստեղ ոչ թե պարտվելու, այլ հաղթելու համար էի եկել»:

----------


## yerevanci

*Դիրրել. «Թեյլորի սխալները ես չեմ կրկնի»*



Ամերիկացի գերմիջինքաշային պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Անդրե Դիրրելը մասամբ ներկայացրել է իր պլանները, թե ինչպես է պատրաստվում մարտի 27-ին հաղթել հայ բռնցքամարտիկ Արթուր Աբրահամին:
«Աբրահամի դեմ կանգնել պարզապես չի կարելի: Նրա հզորությունն արդեն խոսուն է: Դիտել եմ Թեյլորի հետ նրա մենամարտը և տեսել եմ, թե ինչ եղավ Ջերմեյնի հետ, ով կանգնել էր Արթուրի դեմ: Այդ սխալը ես չեմ կրկնի: Աբրահամն ասում է, որ ռինգում իրականացնելու է հատուկ մշակված պլանը, և ես դրան հավատում եմ: Ինքս նույնպես այդպես եմ վարվելու»,- Անդրե Դիրրելի խոսքերը մեջբերել է fightnews.com-ը:

----------


## yerevanci

*Չեխիայում` Հայաստանի 6 ներկայացուցիչներ*



Մարտի 10-13-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Չեխիայում տեղի կունենա բռնցքամարտի «Գրան Պրի Ուստի-նադ-Լաբ» միջազգային ավանդական մրցաշարը, որին կմասնակցեն նաև հայ բռնցքամարտիկները: Հայաստանի պատվիրակությունը մրցավայր է մեկնել 6 մարզիկներով: Խոսքն Ազատ Հովհաննիսյանի (57 կգ քաշային կարգ), Արա Պուլուզյանի (60 կգ), Հրաչիկ Ջավախյանի (64 կգ), Արմեն Եփրեմյանի (69 կգ), Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանի (75 կգ) և Ցոլակ Անանիկյանի (91 կգ) մասին է:
Այս մրցաշարի ընթացքում ասպարեզ դուրս կգան նաև կին բռնցքամարտիկները: Ինչպես մեր թղթակցին տեղեկացրեց Հայաստանի բռնցքամարտի ֆեդերացիայի գլխավոր քարտուղար Լյովա Հովհաննիսյանը, մարզաձևի հայաստանյան գերատեսչությունը նպատակահարմար է համարել կանանց մրցումներում ոչ մեկի չհայտավորել` հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայաստանում կանանց առաջնությունն այս տարի տեղի է ունեցել առաջին անգամ` երեք քաշային կարգում, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրում ընդամենը 2 մարզուհի է հայտավորված եղել: Դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք այս պահին չեն կարող պատրաստ լինել` նման մրցաշարին մասնակցելու համար: Լյովա Հովհաննիսյանը շեշտեց, որ այս անգամ իրենք խուսափել են կանանց գործուղել Չեխիա` նրանց հնարավոր լուրջ վնասվածքներից զերծ պահելու համար: Սակայն լոնդոնյան ամառային Օլիմպիական խաղերում ներկայացուցիչներ ունենալու համար մեր կին բռնցքամարտիկները պետք է միջազգային ասպարեզ մտնեն: Ըստ Լյովա Հովհաննիսյանի` այժմ ֆեդերացիան աշխատում է կանանց բռնցքամարտի զարգացման ծրագրի մշակման ուղղությամբ և ակտիվորեն կփնտրի հնարավորություններ` նման մրցաշարերից դուրս չմնալու համար:
Ավելացնենք, որ չեխական մրցաշարին կմասնակցեն 23 երկրների` Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի, Ավստրիայի, Բելառուսի, Հունգարիայի, Գերմանիայի, Չինաստանի, Ղազախստանի, Իտալիայի, Իսպանիայի, Լիտվայի, Լատվիայի, Մարոկկոյի, Սլովակիայի, Սլովենիայի, Շվեդիայի, Թունիսի, Թուրքիայի, Ռուսաստանի և Չեխիայի ներկայացուցիչները:

----------

Venus (11.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Արմեն Հովսեփյանի մրցակիցն ուզբեկ Բախտիար Ժուրաևն է*

Մարտի 13-ին մերձմոսկովյան Պոդոլսկում տեղի կունենա պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի շոու, որի մասնակիցների թվում են նաև հայ բռնցքամարտիկներ Արմեն Հովսեփյանը և Ռոբերտ Դոսոյանը, ովքեր հանդես են գալիս Ռուսաստանի դրոշի ներքո: Շոուին կմասնակցեն ինչպես Ռուսաստանի, այնպես էլ Ուկրաինայի, Ուզբեկստանի և Ֆինլանդիայի մարզիկները:
Արմեն Հովսեփյանը, ով ներկայացնում է «Union Boxing Management» ընկերությունը, կմենամարտի ուզբեկ Բախտիար Ժուրաևի հետ: Մարտը բաղկացած կլինի 8 ռաունդից: Իսկ Ռոբերտ Դոսոյանը 6 ռաունդանոց մենամարտում կհանդիպի ուկրաինացի Դենիս Տուպիլենկոյի հետ:

----------

Venus (11.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Կլիչկոն կմենամարտի ոչ թե Վալուևի, այլ Սոսնովսկու հետ*



Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Ալբերտ Սոսնովսկու պրոմոուտեր Քշիշտոֆ Զբարսկին այսօր լեհական ռադիոկայանին տված հարցազրույցում հաղորդել է, որ Վիտալի Կլիչկոյի հետ մենամարտի կազմակերպման վերաբերյալ բանակցությունները տևել են 10 օր և ավարտվել են լիակատար համաձայնությամբ: Պրոմոուտերը նաև մեկնաբանել է Նիկոլայ Վալուևի արտահայտություններն այն մասին, որ Կլիչկո-Սոսնովսկի մենամարտի ժամանակ երկրպագուներից ոմանք չեն հասցնի խմել իրենց մեկ շիշ գարեջուրը:
«Վալուևը չի կարողացել պայմանավորվել Կլիչկոյի հետ, ուստի ոչինչ չի կարող անել և ստիպված նվաստացնում է նրան, ով իրեն փոխարինել է»,- ասել է Զբարսկին: Նա վստահ է նաև, որ Գելզենկիրհենում կայանալիք այդ մենամարտը կդիտեն 61 հազար երկրպագուներ, ինչպես նաև միլիոնավոր հեռուստադիտողներ:
Ի դեպ, հոռետեսները պնդում են, որ Սոսնովսկին դժվար թե երբևէ լավ մարզավիճակում լինի: Զբարսկին պատասխանել է նաև նրանց` հանդես գալով հռետորական մի հարցով. «Իսկ մի՞թե մենք կարող էինք չբարձրացնել ձեռնոցը»: Այդ կերպ նա պատասխան է տվել է նաև այն տեսակետին, որ Սոսնովսկու համար առավել նպատակահարմար կլիներ հրաժարվել Կլիչկոյի առաջարկից:

----------

Venus (12.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Բոկսի աշխարհի գերծանր քաշային կարգում գործող չեմպիոն 38-ամյա Վիտալի Կլիչկոն ուզում է ռեվանշի հասնել անհաղթահարելի Լենոքս Լյուիսի նկատմամբ:  
Իսկ Լենոքս Լյուիսն էլ ուկրանիացու հետ մրցելու համար պահանջել է  100 միլիոն դոլլար  :Shok: 



Էնքան եմ ուզում Կլիչկոն հաղթի, իմ ամենասիրած բոկսիստներից հենց Կլիչկո եղբայրներն են  :Hands Up:

----------


## yerevanci

*Կենտիկյան. Երկկողմանի փոխհրաձգություն է լինելու, բայց...*



Հայ կին-բռնցքամարտիկ Սյուզի Կենտիկյանը, ով հանդիսանում է WBA, WIBF և WBO վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոն, ապրիլի 24-ին կանցկացնի իր տիտղոսների պաշտպանություն մենամարտը։ Կենտիկյանը մրցակիցը կլինի WIBA (Միջազգային կանանց բռնցքամարտի ասոցացիա), թեկնածու Նադիա Ռաուին, ով ներկայացնում է Գերմանիան։
Մարտի 9-ին այս մենամարտի կապակցությամբ Համբուրգում տեղի է ունեցավ մամուլի ասուլիս։
«Ես ցանկանում եմ մաքուր հաղթանակ տոնել։ Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ հանդիպմանը ու կփորձեմ նոկաուտի ենթարկել ։ Իսկական երկկողմանի փոխհրաձգություն է լինելու, բայց իմ վառոդը ավելի հզոր է լինելու», - մեջբերում է Կենտիկյանի խոսքերը boxing.de-ն։

*armsport.am*

----------


## yerevanci

*Հայ մարզիկները Չեխիայից վերադարձան 3 մեդալով*



Ինչպես արդեն տեղեկացրել ենք, Չեխիայում տեղի ունեցած բռնցքամարտի «Գրան Պրի Ուստի-նադ-Լաբ» միջազգային ավանդական մրցաշարին Հայաստանը մասնակցել է 6 մարզիկներից բաղկացած պատվիրակությամբ: Հայաստանի դրոշի պատիվը բարձր պահելու իրավունքը վստահվել էր Ազատ Հովհաննիսյանին (57 կգ քաշային կարգ), Արա Պուլուզյանին (60 կգ), Հրաչիկ Ջավախյանին (64 կգ), Արմեն Եփրեմյանին (69 կգ), Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանին (75 կգ) և Ցոլակ Անանիկյանին (91 կգ):
Հայաստանի բռնցքամարտի ֆեդերացիայի գլխավոր քարտուղար Լյովա Հովհաննիսյանը մեր թղթակցի հետ զրույցում փաստեց, որ չեխական մրցաշարում լավագույն արդյունքն արձանագրել է Արմեն Եփրեմյանը` եզրափակչում ընդամենը մեկ միավորի տարբերությամբ զիջելով իր հունգարացի մրցակցին և արժանանալով արծաթե մեդալի:
Կիսաեզրափակիչ են հասել նաև Արա Պուլուզյանը և Ցոլակ Անանիկյանը: Նրանց, սակայն, չի հաջողվել հաղթահարել այդ փուլի արգելքը: Նշված երկու մարզիկներն էլ ստօպխված էին բավարարվել բրոնզե մեդալով:
Ավելացնենք, որ չեխական մրցաշարին մասնակցել են 20 երկրների` Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի, Ավստրիայի, Բելառուսի, Հունգարիայի, Գերմանիայի, Չինաստանի, Ղազախստանի, Իտալիայի, Իսպանիայի, Լիտվայի, Լատվիայի, Մարոկկոյի, Սլովակիայի, Սլովենիայի, Շվեդիայի, Թունիսի, Թուրքիայի, Ռուսաստանի և Չեխիայի ներկայացուցիչները:

*aysor.am*

----------


## yerevanci

*Ռուսաստանը նախապատրաստվում է բռնցքամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությանը*



Բռնցքամարտի Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. առաջնությունը կանցկացվի Մոսկվայի «Մեգասպորտ» մարզապալատում, հունիսի 4-13-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում: Այս մասին ՌԻԱ «Նովոստիի» թղթակցին ասել է քաղաքային վարչակազմի աղբյուրներից մեկը: Նրա խոսքերով` Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետ Յուրի Լուժկովն արդեն ստորագրել է առաջնությանը նախապատրաստվելու վերաբերյալ հանձնարարականը:
«Մոսկովյան իշխանությունները ՌԴ սպորտի, տուրիզմի և երիտասարդական քաղաքականության նախարարության, ինչպես նաև ՌԴ բռնցքամարտի ֆեդերացիայի հետ համատեղ սկսել են նախապատրաստվել Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. բռնցքամարտի առաջնությանը, որը կկայանա «Մեգասպորտում», հունիսի 4-13-ը»,- նշել է գործակալության զրուցակիցը:
Ավելացնենք, որ անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերին Եվրոպական բռնցքամարտի ֆեդերացիան (EBC) հաստատեց Մոսկվայի հայտը` նրան հռչակելով 2010 թ. մայրցամաքային առաջնության մայրաքաղաք: Ռուսական հայտն ընդունվեց միաձայն, քանի որ, ըստ էության, այլընտրանք չուներ: Այն միակը դարձավ այն բանից հետո, երբ առաջնության կազմակերպման երկրորդ հավակնորդը` Հայաստանը, պաշտոնապես եվրոպական ֆեդերացիային տեղեկացրեց, որ հանում է իր թեկնածությունը:
Ավելացնենք, որ վերջին անգամ Մոսկվան Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը հյուրընկալել է 1963 թ.:

*aysor.am*

----------

Venus (17.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Աբրահամ. «Նոկաուտից երբեք չեմ կառչում»*



Արթուր Աբրահամը հայտարարել է, որ մարտի 27-ին ԱՄՆ-ի Կալիֆոռնիա նահանգի Դեթրոյթ քաղաքում կայանալիք մենամարտի համար լավ ռազմավարություն է մշակել: Հիշեցնենք, որ այդ օրը նա Անդրե Դիրրելի հետ կմենամարտի Super Six Boxing Classic գերմրցաշարի շրջանակներում:
«Վստահ եմ, որ նա կսկսի վազել ռինգում, բայց ես պատրաստ եմ դրան: Մարզիչ Ուլի Վեգների հետ լավ ռազմավարություն ենք մշակել, բայց դրա մասին ես չեմ կարող պատմել: Մարտի 27-ին ինքներդ ամեն ինչ կտեսնեք ձեր աչքերով: Ես երբեք չեմ կառչում նոկաուտից, այլ կենտրոնանում եմ հաղթանակի վրա: Իսկ եթե շտապում եք հաղթել նոկաուտով, կարող եք ընդհանրապես չհասնել դրան: Այնպես որ, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի մտնել ռինգ և կենտրոնանալ մարտի վրա:
Չեմ հուզվի, եթե գործը հասնի միավորներին: Մրցավարները չեզոք են, ուստի հուզվելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: Կարծում եմ` նրանք արդար կվարեն հանդիպումը»,- Աբրահամի խոսքերը մեջբերել է «Boxingscene»-ն:

*Աղբյուր` Panorama.am*

----------

Venus (20.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Նոկաուտ*



Գերմանական Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքի «Էսպրիտ» արենայում պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի գերծանր քաշային կարգում տեղի ունեցավ շատ կարեւոր մենամարտերից մեկը: Վլադիմիր Կլիչկոն բռնցքամարտի միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի (IBF) եւ բռնցքամարտի համաշխարհային կազմակերպության (WBO) վարկածներով աշխարհի չեմպիոնական գոտիները պաշտպանեց ամերիկացի Էդդի Չեմբերսի հետ մենամարտում: Մենամարտից առաջ մասնագետներից շատերը ոչ մի խոչընդոտ չէին տեսնում կրտսեր Կլիչկոյի հերթական հաջողության մեջ: Ի վերջո, մենամարտի 12-րդ ռաունդի ավարտից հինգ վայրկյան առաջ, Վլադիմիր Կլիչկոյի հերթական գրոհը ավարտվեց նրանով, որ Էդդի Չեմբերսը հայտնվեց ռինգի հատակին ու չկարողացավ ոտքի կանգնել` նոկաուտ: 33-ամյա Կլիչկոն չորրորդ անգամ պաշտպանեց չեմպիոնական գոտիները: Ընդ որում, ներկա դրությամբ Վլադիմիր Կլիչկոն գլխավորում է համաշխարհային վարկանիշային ցուցակը ամենահեղինակավոր` ծանր քաշային կարգում: Ուկրաինացին պրոֆեսիոնալ ռինգում իր անցկացրած 57 մենամարտերից 54-ում հաղթանակ է տարել, ընդ որում` նրա մոտ շատ բարձր է նոկաուտների տոկոսը: 54 հաղթանակներից 48-ում Կլիչկոն մրցակցի նկատմամբ առավելության է հասել ժամանակից շուտ կամ նոկաուտով:

*armtimes.com*

----------

Gayl (27.03.2010), Venus (26.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Աբրահամը նախընտրեց Opel Insignia
*


Բռնցքամարտիկ Արթուր Աբրահամը վերջին ժամանակներս մարզումների էր ժամանակում Opel Antara մակնիշի ավտոմեքենայով։ Այժմ նա փոխել է իր նախընտրությունը ու երթևեկում է Opel Insignia-ով։ 30-ամյա մարզիկը անչափ գոհ է ձեռքբերումով:
«Ինձ համար Insignia-ն դասվում է լյուքս կարգի ավտոմեքենաների շարքին։ Դեռ մանուկ հասակից ես երազել եմ նման մեքենայի մասին», - Աբրահամի խոսքերը մեջբերում է autovolk.ru-ն։
«Մեքենայի կոմպլեկտացիային ես ավելացրել եմ միայն ավելի հզոր աուդիոհամակարգ», - ավելացրել է Աբրահամը։

*armsport.am*

----------


## yerevanci

*Վաղը*



Մարտի 28-ի առավոտյան Դետրոյտի «Ջո Լուիս» արենայում, պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի «Super Six» մրցաշարի շրջանակներում, անցկացվելու է հերթական մենամարտը. ռինգ են դուրս գալու միջին քաշային կարգում աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամը եւ ամերիկացի Անդրե Դիրելը: Տվյալ դրությամբ` Աբրահամը երեք միավորով «Super Six» մրցաշարի առաջատարն է: Անդրե Դիրելը անցկացրած իր առաջին մենամարտում պարտվել է: Հիշեցնենք, որ վեց բռնցքամարտիկների միջեւ անցկացրած մենամարտերի արդյունքում ավելի շատ միավորներ վաստակած մարզիկները դուրս են գալու կիսաեզրափակիչ:

*armtimes.com*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Արթուրը որակազրկվեց  :Sad: 
Հակառակորդի սայթաքելով ծնկելուց հետո, Արթուրը հարվածեց Դիրրելին… երանի խփած չլիներ: Ամերիկացի մրցավարը երկու անգամ չհաշվեց Դիրրելի գոտկատեղից ներքև հասցրած հարվածները, չհաշվեց Դիրրելի նոկդաունը… Արթուրի ձեռքից խաղը գողանում էին: Ինքն էլ նպաստեց էդ գողությանը… երանի չխփեր…
Բայց, բավական արագ ու լավ ռեակցիայով հակառակորդը չորրորդ ռաունդում նոկդաունի ենաթարկեց Արթուրին, որն արդեն կորցրել էր բալանսը: Վերջի ռաունդներում Արթուրը մի երկու հատ կպցրեց, ու ամերիկացու ոգևորությունն անցավ, ափսոս… ափսոս խփեց չոքած հակառակորդին, չաներ՝ մի հերթական նոկաուտ էինք տեսնելու:
 Սպասենք զարգացումների… համբերություն սաղիս…

----------


## Արծիվ

Էտ ի՞նչ խաղեր, լրիվ մանթո ընգանք այ ախպեր: Էն ժամանակ որ Արթուրը իր հակառակորդին հարվածեց ու գետին գցեց մրցավարը վաբշե ուշադրություն չդարձրեց, էտ հարվածը պետք էր նակդաուն հաշվեր բայց չարեց  :Bad:  Ես բոքս այդքան էլ չեմ նայում բայց շատ տխրեցի այդ խաղի համար  :Sad:  Արթուրը դիտմամբ չհարվածեց նրան և այդ որակազրկման որոշումը վաբշե ախմախություն էր  :LOL:  Անկախ ամերիկացի բաքսյոռի խաղից, ի դեպ շատ լավ էր խաղում, ասեմ որ մրցավարը հեչ դուրս չեկավ ոնց որ լրիվ հակառակորդի կողմից լիներ և Արթուրի հարվածները չէր նկատում կամ էլ իրան էր էշի տեղ դրել:

----------


## Adriano

Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:

----------

Քամի (28.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:


Ադրիանո ջան մի տեղ ես հասկանում եմ քեզ և ընդունում եմ միտքտ ու ես չեմ ասում որ Արթուր Աբրահամը անհաղթելիա պարզապես ես այդ մրցամարտը նայելով տեսա որ մրցավարը չէր ուզում հաշվի առներ Արթուրի հարվածները, նամանավանդ այն նակդաունը որը չհաշվեց, թե չէ այդ նույն խաղը ամերիկացին ավելի ռիսկով և հաջող խաղաց քան նա ու ես Արթուրի հակառակորդի մասին որևէ վատ կամ բացասական կարծիք չունեմ: Հա մեկ էլ չեմ կարծում որ նա դիտմամբ հարվածեց քանի որ ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա խաղում և ամենակարևորը որ հենց ինքը՝ Արթուր Աբրահամն էլ շատ հոգնած էր թվում և հենց այդ պահի տակ չի ջոկել թե երբ է հարվածում: Ամեն դեպքում սա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------

Adriano (28.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:


Էս խի ես թռել Արթուրի դեմքին?  :Smile: 
Մարդ ներվայնացած ժամանակ (իսկ դրա լուրջ պատճառներ ուներ) իրան կորցրեց ու տենց.. բոլորի հետ էլ կարողա պատահել:

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## may

Սխալվեց տղեն, ափսոս  :Sad:

----------

davidus (28.03.2010), Gayl (29.03.2010), Kuk (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: *Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք*:


Էն որ Արթուրին հիմա ցեխակոլոլ են անելու՝ կասկած չկար: Բայց որ հայերի հետ պիտի ընդհանրացնեն՝ դա մենակ մեզանից դուրս կգա:
Ի՞նչ ես գրել… ի՞նչ տուպոյ դեմք, ու՞մ մասին ես խոսում: Շփոթված դեմք էր, պատահական վրիպման մեղքի զգացմամբ: Արթուրը արդար մարզիկ է ու արժանի չէ նման վերաբերմունքի: Սխալ է թույլ տվել, պատահում է… հոգեբանական պատրաստվածությունը վատն էր, աշխատելու տեղ կա: Թէ չէ ինքը խփող թռնող չի, ջարդված ծնոտով ութ ռաունդ կռված ու հաղթած տղեն հատուկ ամորձիներ պիտի ունենա… ինքն ունի: Միգուցե ամենագրագետ բռցքամարտիկը չի, բայց անգրագետ չի… իսկ բռանցքամարտը դաժան սպորտաձև ա… 
Հիմա դու, ընկածին խփելու նման մի բան ես անում…

----------

davidus (28.03.2010), Enigmatic (28.03.2010), Farfalla (29.03.2010), h.s. (28.03.2010), Invisible man (28.03.2010), Kuk (28.03.2010), Vook (28.03.2010), Yellow Raven (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (28.03.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ փորձում արդարացնեմ Արթուրի պարտությունը, բայց ինչքանով ես նկատեցի Դիրելը հարվածից ավելի վաղ էր ուշքի եկել, քան ցույց էր տալիս: Հաղթանակի հոտը արդեն առել էր ու ակնհայտ սիմուլյացիա էր անում :Smile:

----------

davidus (28.03.2010), Kuk (28.03.2010), ministr (28.03.2010), Sagittarius (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.03.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Չեմ փորձում արդարացնեմ Արթուրի պարտությունը, բայց ինչքանով ես նկատեցի Դիրելը հարվածից ավելի վաղ էր ուշքի եկել, քան ցույց էր տալիս: Հաղթանակի հոտը արդեն առել էր ու ակնհայտ սիմուլյացիա էր անում


Ես նույնիսկ կասկած ունեմ, որ ուշքից չէր էլ գնացել… հենց սկզբից էլ սիմուլյացիա էր: Ինչևէ, Արթուրը մեծ վրիպում թույլ տվեց: Ու սա շատ ա խանգարելու հետագա կարիերային…

----------

Kuk (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Էն որ Արթուրին հիմա ցեխակոլոլ են անելու՝ կասկած չկար: Բայց որ հայերի հետ պիտի ընդհանրացնեն՝ դա մենակ մեզանից դուրս կգա:
> Ի՞նչ ես գրել… ի՞նչ տուպոյ դեմք, ու՞մ մասին ես խոսում: Շփոթված դեմք էր, պատահական վրիպման մեղքի զգացմամբ: Արթուրը արդար մարզիկ է ու արժանի չէ նման վերաբերմունքի: Սխալ է թույլ տվել, պատահում է… հոգեբանական պատրաստվածությունը վատն էր, աշխատելու տեղ կա: Թէ չէ ինքը խփող թռնող չի, ջարդված ծնոտով ութ ռաունդ կռված ու հաղթած տղեն հատուկ ամորձիներ պիտի ունենա… ինքն ունի: Միգուցե ամենագրագետ բռցքամարտիկը չի, բայց անգրագետ չի… իսկ բռանցքամարտը դաժան սպորտաձև ա… 
> Հիմա դու, ընկածին խփելու նման մի բան ես անում…


Նախ և առաջ արթուր աբրահամը ընկած չի, ժող հիշեցնեմ, որ ես չեմ պարտվել բռնցքամարտը, ես կարծես թե արթուր աբրահամը լինեմ ու պարտված լինեմ, ես կխնդրեմ ձեր կարծիքները իմ վրով չգրեք, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ խփում, ոչ հետևից ոչ դեմից, ես ուղղակի գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, հնարավոր է իմ կարծիքը չբռնի ձեր կարծիքի հետ, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ ինձ պիտի դարձնեք արթուր աբրհամի մեղքերը տանող օբյեկտ:  Նորից ևս մեկ անգամ նշեմ, որ արթուր աբրահամը ցույց չտվեց այն իսկական բռնցքամարտը, որը հարիր է իր նման չեմպիոնին: Ինչ վերաբերում է այն հարցին թե տղայա սխալվելա, էն մեկն էլ ձևա տվել մթամ ուշքը գնացելա, դրանք սաղ խոսակցություններ են, նենց տպավորություն էր, որ սարքած բռնցքամարտ լիներ, ինչ իմանամ ինչ փողերա ֆռացել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:


Այ ընկեր, երբ փողոցում «հայը» հայերին գնդակահարեց, միջազգային հանրությունը չհասկացավ, հիմա որ էս տղեն մի հատ սպորտաձևի կանոն խախտեց, հասկացավ հա :Jpit:  Այ քեզ բոքսի՜ստ :LOL:  Ու հեչ էլ չի խփել թռել, խփեց սատկացրեց ու դուխով կանգնել էր կողքը, իսկ այ էն կապիկները, որ ռինգի կողքերը ինչ-որ անհասկանալի շարժումներով թպրտում էին, բայց ռիսկ չէին անում Արթուրի կողմը նայել, դրանք լրիվ թյուրիմացություններ էին. ո՞ւմ էին վրա տալիս, ինչի՞ համար :Huh:  Արթուրը մի սխալ արեց մենակ, որ ռինգից դուրս չեկավ դրանց էլ մի հատ լղոզեր հատակին, ոնց որ իր հակառակորդին լղոզեց, էն էլ սկսեց լացել :Cray:  
Վերջին մի երկու ռաունդը նայեցի ստեղ դրած վիդեոյով, ու նենց տպավորություն էր, ոնց որ մեշոկ լիներ դա, Արթուրը ոնց չափալախում էր, չոքում էր. էլ չեմ ասում, որ անընդհատ փախնելու մեջ էր: Կարճ ասած՝ Արթուրը հաղթել ա :Yes:

----------

davidus (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:


Ասել ասողի` չեմ հասկանում ոգևորությունդ.... էս ինչ մի ցեխը գցիր տղուն... պահի տակ ստացվել ա... էլ ոնց կլիներ..... 

Adriano ջան, դու կամ ես էդ տղուն դատելու տեղ չունենք.... եթե ես իմ կարյերայի նրա հաջողությունների կեսին գոնե հասած լինեի, էն ժամանակ նոր ինձ թույլ կտայի նման կերպ գնահատել նրան: Էդ տղուն ամբողջ Եվրոպան ա ճանաչում (եթե ոչ ամբողջ աշխարհը), ու ճանաչում ա նրան ոչ թե գող, բ*զ, կամ պ****կ, այլ ճանաչում ա որպես չեմպիոն, որպես կարգին բռնցքամարտիկ: Ու էդ ամենին նա հասել ա սեփական արյուն քրտինքով: Դրա վառ ապացույցը նա է, որ նույնիսկ Գերմանայում նրան համարում են "իրենց" մարզիկը: Ու դու նման մարդուն համարում ես խփող-թռնող??

Իսկ նա անգրագետա թե չէ, էդ արդեն խոսակցության այլ թեմայա, հակառակ դեպքում ես քեզ կխնդրեմ բռնցքամարտի մի աշխարհի չեմպիոնի  անուն ասես, որը, ասենք, բանասիրական գիտությունների թեկնածու է:

Ասում ես 2-3 անգամ կրել ա... էդ ոնց եղավ որ համարյա 30 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ տանելը (որոնցից մեծ մասը նոկաուդով) քո համար վդռուգ 2-3 անգամ "կրել" դարձավ: Ու էդ հաղթանակները նա ՀԱՍՏԱՏ խփել թռնելով չի վաստակել:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, թե միջազգային հանրությունը ինչ ա հասկացել, ասեմ քեզ, որ մեկը ես, նույպիսի հայ եմ ոնց որ ինքը, ու էդ գրածդ անհիմն խոսքերը անտեղի վիրավորանք են ոչ միայն նրան, այլև ուրիշներին: Հետևություն դու արա...

----------

Sagittarius (28.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե *էդ տուպոյ ռոժը* մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ *արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա*: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել *մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին*, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու *իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա* ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:





> Նախ և առաջ արթուր աբրահամը ընկած չի, ժող հիշեցնեմ, որ ես չեմ պարտվել բռնցքամարտը, ես կարծես թե արթուր աբրահամը լինեմ ու պարտված լինեմ, ես կխնդրեմ ձեր կարծիքները իմ վրով չգրեք, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ խփում, ոչ հետևից ոչ դեմից, ես ուղղակի գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, հնարավոր է իմ կարծիքը չբռնի ձեր կարծիքի հետ, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ ինձ պիտի դարձնեք արթուր աբրհամի մեղքերը տանող օբյեկտ:  Նորից ևս մեկ անգամ նշեմ, որ *արթուր աբրահամը ցույց չտվեց այն իսկական բռնցքամարտը, որը հարիր է իր նման չեմպիոնին*: Ինչ վերաբերում է այն հարցին թե տղայա սխալվելա, էն մեկն էլ ձևա տվել մթամ ուշքը գնացելա, դրանք սաղ խոսակցություններ են, նենց տպավորություն էր, որ սարքած բռնցքամարտ լիներ, ինչ իմանամ ինչ փողերա ֆռացել:


Չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասած լինես: մեկ ասում ես՝ տուպոյ, անգրագետ (Թե սրանք ինչ կապ ունեն բոքսի հետ, չգիտեմ), մի երկու-երեք անգամ տուպոյ դաժանությամբ հաղթած, մեկ էլ ասում ես՝ հարիր չի իր նման չեմպիոնին: Հիմա մի հատ կողմնորոշվի՝ ինքը չեմպիոն ա՞, թե՞ մի երկու երեք անգամ տուպոյ դաժանությամբ հաղթած անգրագետ:

----------

davidus (28.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (28.03.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> Ես օրինակ կարդացի, բոլոր վերևի գրվածները արթուր աբրահամի մասին, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես կարող էր միջազգային ճանաչում ունեցող բոքսիստը խփել ընկած մարդուն, ամոթ աբրահամին գոնե էդ տուպոյ ռոժը մի բան ով փակի, շատ լավ եղավ տենց էլ պիտի լինի, հո մենակ խփել թռնելով չի, պետք է մաքուր մրցակցություն լինի, իսկ արթուր աբրահամը վեկալավ ու ընկած մարդուն նոկաուտ արեց: Մի խոսքով ես էդ արթուր աբրահամի դեմքին նայելով արդեն իսկ հասկացել էի թե ինչ տուպոյի մեկնա: Ինչպես կարելիա խոսել մի անգրագետ մարդու մասին, որ ստից փախելա Գերմանիա ու իրա տուպոյ դաժանությամբ մի երկու -երեք անգամ հաղթելա ու իրեն թվում է ամեն ինչ թույլատրված է: Մի խոսքով հիմա միջազգային հանրությունը լրիվ  հասկացավ թե հայերը ոնց են վարվում մարդկանց հետ խփում թռնում են, ընկածին էնքան են խփում մինչև մեռնի, այսինքն արագ խփենք շատ փող ստանանք, կապ չունի ինչ արժանապատվությամբ ու վզներս հաստացնենք:


Ցավտ տանեմ եթե քո ասածի խփող թռնողա, մի հատ հավեսով գանգատուփին կտար, ոչ թե տենց թեթև կքսեր պռոշներին: Եթե ուշադր նայես, կնկատես, որ ռեֆլեքսային հարված էր, ու վերջին մոմենտին փորձեց փուստ տար ու լավել ստացվեց, որտև երբ խփեց գլուխը մենակ շրջվեց, իսկ մեջկի վրա էտ նեգռը իրա խոդով գնաց, ոչ թե արթուրի հարվածից:

----------


## Zangezur

> Մրցամարտից հետո գերմանական ԱՐԴ հեռուստաընկերության լրագրողի այն հարցին, թե այս ինչ եք անում, Արթուր Աբրահամը պատասխանել է. «Իսկ ինչ եմ անում որ: Ես բռնցքամարտիկ եմ: Հաշվի առեք, եթե ես չհարվածեմ, ապա ինձ կհարվածեն»:


Ա1+

----------


## Gayl

Շատ ափսոս, իհարկե չի կարելի այդպիսի բաներ անել ,բայց դե շատ ջղայնացած էր և առանց մտածելու այդպիսի բան արեց, իրականում ճիշտ վարվեց մրցավարը, բոքսը քուչի կռիվ չի, գոյություն չունեն բարոյական կաննոներ, եթե օրենքով դա էր հասնում ուրեմն այկդպես էլ պետք է լիներ:

----------

Adriano (28.03.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

ավելի հետաքրքիր բան ճարեցի՝



> Վիլֆրիդ Զաուերլանդը՝ Արթուր Աբրահամի պրոմոութերը պահանջել է փոխել մրցավարական բրիգադը, որը սպասարկելու է Արթուր Աբրահամ-Անդրե Դիրել մենամարտը, հաղորդում է Championat.ru-ն: Զաուերլանդին չի բավարարում, որ եզրային դատավորներից մեկն ու ռեֆերին բնակվում են Միչիգանում, ինչպես եւ Դիրելը:
> 
> «Դիրելն ապրում է Միչիգանում: Դա անթույլատրելի է, որ դատավորներն էլ լինեն Միչիգանից: Ես հրաժարվում եմ դա ընդունել»,- հայտարարել է Զաուերլենդը:
> 
> Աբրահամի պրոմոութերին նաեւ չի բավարարում, որ մրցավարներից մեկն այն մեքսիկացին է, ով հաղթանակ տվեց Դիրելին, երբ նա մենամարտում էր Կառլ Ֆրոչի հետ: Նա միակն է, որ հաղթանակ էր գրանցել Դիրելի օգտին:
> 
> Միակ մրցավարը, որ բավարարում էր երկու կողմերին, իտալացի Ջինո Կավալերին է:


news.am
իսկ մրցավարներին փոխել են, թե հենց էտ նույն անձնակազմնա մնացել՞՞՞՞՞

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Է ինչ ասեմ շատ լավ բռնցքամարտ էր, Արթուր Աբրահամը հրաշք մի բան ցույց տվեց, որը երևի թե ոչ ոք չէր ցույց տվել մարդկության պատմության մեջ: Նա հայոց ազգային հերոս է, ճիշտ է նա պարտվեց, բայց մենք տարանք հոգեբանական հաղթանակ : Ինչ ասեմ էս աշխարհում ով չի սխալվում, ես սխալվում եմ, դուք սխալվում եք, մենք սխալվում ենք, երկրի առաջին նախագահը սխալվումա, երկրորդն էլ, երրորդն էլ, բոլորս սխալվում ենք, իսկ Աբրահամը իհարկե մի փոքր սայթաքեց, բան չունեմ ասելու կյանքա ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա, աստված պահի ու պահպանի մեր սիրելի հերոս, հայոց ազգի արժանի զավակ, գերմանաբնակ,գերմանյայի անունից բռնցքամարտի բեմ դուրս եկող, սակայն հոգով հայ ժողվուրդի հետ , վերջիվերջո 30 և ավելի մարտեր հաղթած, մեկ անգամ պարտված Արթուր Աբրահամին:  :Ok:

----------


## Hda

շանթը կրկնումա հիմա

----------


## Gayl

> Է ինչ ասեմ շատ լավ բռնցքամարտ է, Արթուր Աբրահամը հրաշք մի բան ցույց տվեց, որը երևի թե ոչ ոք չէր ցույց տվել մարդկության պատմության մեջ: Նա հայոց ազգային հերոս է, ճիշտ է նա պարտվեց, բայց մենք տարանք հոգեբանական հաղթանակ : Ինչ ասեմ էս աշխարհում ով չի սխալվում, ես սխալվում եմ, դուք սխալվում եք, մենք սխալվում ենք, երկրի առաջին նախագահը սխալվումա, երկրորդն էլ, երրորդն էլ, բոլորս սխալվում ենք, իսկ Աբրահամը իհարկե մի փոքր սայթաքեց, բան չունեմ ասելու կյանքա ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա, աստված պահի ու պահպանի մեր սիրելի հերոս, հայոց ազգի արժանի զավակ, գերմանաբնակ,գերմանյայի անունից բռնցքամարտի բեմ դուրս եկող, սակայն հոգով հայ ժողվուրդի հետ , վերջիվերջո 30 և ավելի մարտեր հաղթած, մեկ անգամ պարտված Արթուր Աբրահամին:


 Ապեր ինքը շատ ջղայնացած էր ու կարծում եմ, որ առանց մտածելու այդպես վարվեց, պահի տակ հարվածեց, կարելի է այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստի հետ համեմատել, ով ջղայնացած վիճակում կոպիտ ձևով վնասարզեծում է հակառակորդին, այդպիսի քայլերը անմտածված են, բայց պետք է պատժվեն, թեկուզ խաղտում անողը անչափ հավասարկշռված և փառավոր հաղթանակների հեղինակ է:

----------


## Adriano

> Ապեր ինքը շատ ջղայնացած էր ու կարծում եմ, որ առանց մտածելու այդպես վարվեց, պահի տակ հարվածեց, կարելի է այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստի հետ համեմատել, ով ջղայնացած վիճակում կոպիտ ձևով վնասարզեծում է հակառակորդին, այդպիսի քայլերը անմտածված են, բայց պետք է պատժվեն, թեկուզ խաղտում անողը անչափ հավասարկշռված և փառավոր հաղթանակների հեղինակ է:


Ապեր լրիվ հասկանալի է, լավ սխալա արել հա եղավ, լավա արել, բայց ով չի սխալվում:

----------


## Hda

#168 ու #183 նույն մարդու գրածնա՞

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր լրիվ հասկանալի է, լավ սխալա արել հա եղավ,* լավա արել*, բայց ով չի սխալվում:


Չէ լավ չի արել,«Արքա» մականուն կրող բռնցքամարտիկին ոչ վայել արարք ա, եղածը եղած է, միայն թե չորակազրկեն:

----------


## Adriano

> #168 ու #183 նույն մարդու գրածնա՞


Պատկերացրու այո իմ գրառումներն են

----------


## Hda

> Պատկերացրու այո իմ գրառումներն են


պատկերացրու չպատկերացրեցի
համ մեխին ես խփում,համ չագուչին

----------


## Zangezur

Դիրրել չի է, այլ դՌելա

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> պատկերացրու չպատկերացրեցի
> համ մեխին ես խփում,համ չագուչին


Տո ոչմեկին էլ չեմ խփում ես ուղղակի 168 գրառումում արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը, սակայն հետո հասկացա, որ այս թեմայում մարդիկ չեն կարող ազատ ասել այն ինչ մտածում են այսօրվա խայտառակ բռնցքամարտի մասին, որոշեցի նենց մի աչտահայտվեմ մթամ Արթուր Աբրահամը մի հերոսությունա արել, որ ոչ մեկս չենք արել 183 գրառումում: Էդքան բան

----------

Gayl (28.03.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով են որակազրկել Արթուրին

----------

Gayl (28.03.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> Է ինչ ասեմ շատ լավ բռնցքամարտ էր, Արթուր Աբրահամը հրաշք մի բան ցույց տվեց, որը երևի թե ոչ ոք չէր ցույց տվել մարդկության պատմության մեջ: Նա հայոց ազգային հերոս է, ճիշտ է նա պարտվեց, բայց մենք տարանք հոգեբանական հաղթանակ : Ինչ ասեմ էս աշխարհում ով չի սխալվում, *ես սխալվում եմ*, դուք սխալվում եք, մենք սխալվում ենք, երկրի առաջին նախագահը սխալվումա, երկրորդն էլ, երրորդն էլ, բոլորս սխալվում ենք, իսկ Աբրահամը իհարկե մի փոքր սայթաքեց, բան չունեմ ասելու կյանքա ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա, աստված պահի ու պահպանի մեր սիրելի հերոս, հայոց ազգի արժանի զավակ, գերմանաբնակ,գերմանյայի անունից բռնցքամարտի բեմ դուրս եկող, սակայն հոգով հայ ժողվուրդի հետ , վերջիվերջո 30 և ավելի մարտեր հաղթած, մեկ անգամ պարտված Արթուր Աբրահամին:


 էտ լավա, որ ընդունում էս, բան չասինք

----------

davidus (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով են որակազրկել Արթուրին


Արդեն որակազրկե՞լ են:

----------


## Adriano

> էտ լավա, որ ընդունում էս, բան չասինք


Ես այստեղ նշեմ, որ լրիվ հասկանալի լինի, ես իմ արտահայտած մտքերի առումով 168 գրառումում չեմ կարծում սխալ եմ գրել, ուղղակի մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս երբ ամեն ինչ իրենց անուններով ես ասում: Այ մարդ վատ բռնցքամարտա եղել, իսկ իմ տեսանկյունից վատն էր, ասում ենք վատնա, եթե դուք չեք ընդունում դա ձեր գործնա, ես էլ իմ դիրքորոշումն եմ հայտնել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես այստեղ նշեմ, որ լրիվ հասկանալի լինի, ես իմ արտահայտած մտքերի առումով 168 գրառումում չեմ կարծում սխալ եմ գրել, ուղղակի մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս երբ ամեն ինչ իրենց անուններով ես ասում: Այ մարդ վատ բռնցքամարտա եղել, իսկ իմ տեսանկյունից վատն էր, ասում ենք վատնա, եթե դուք չեք ընդունում դա ձեր գործնա, ես էլ իմ դիրքորոշումն եմ հայտնել:


Ընկեր, քանի գնում սկսում ես տարբեր բաներ գրել, մի հատ կողմնորոշվի՝ տեսնենք՝ ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Էս պահի դրությամբ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես՝ բռնցքամարտն է՞ր վատը, թե՞ Արթուր Աբրահամը տուպոյ, անգրագետ, խփող թռնող ա:

----------

davidus (29.03.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> Ես այստեղ նշեմ, որ լրիվ հասկանալի լինի, ես իմ արտահայտած մտքերի առումով 168 գրառումում չեմ կարծում սխալ եմ գրել, ուղղակի մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս երբ ամեն ինչ իրենց անուններով ես ասում: Այ մարդ վատ բռնցքամարտա եղել, իսկ իմ տեսանկյունից վատն էր, ասում ենք վատնա, եթե դուք չեք ընդունում դա ձեր գործնա, ես էլ իմ դիրքորոշումն եմ հայտնել:


Դուրտ չի եկել, լավա, քեզ ով բան ասեց: Բայց նկատել էս, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ասի, որ իրա դուրը եկելա՞՞՞՞: 
 Խփող թռնող, գերմանիյաի դրոշի տակ հանդես եկող  և այլազգայնական  և  հայրենասիրական մեջբերումները ուրիշ բանի մասին են ասում, ոչ թե դուր գալու կամ չգալու:



> ուղղակի մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս երբ ամեն ինչ իրենց անուններով ես ասում:


 օրինակ «խփող թռնող» արտահայտությունը իրա անունով էս կոչել՞՞՞՞

----------


## Արծիվ

Լավ ժողովուրդ ջան, դրել եք հի հանքի ու մարդկանց գրառումների վրա եք խորանում փոխանակ խաղի մասին գրեք: Հիմա մարդ էր սաղիս հետ էլ պատահումա իրա կարծիքնա գրել, չեք ընդունում մի ընդունեք, բայց կարիք չկա իրար վրա կեղտ ճարենք: Արթուրը արջանի էր հաղթանակի բայց չստացվեց քանի որ էտ սեվամորթ գադեն (ինչքան էլ բոլորս դրան չսիրենք) ուժեղ էր իրանից այդ խաղում: Ես Արթուրին շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում որպես հայ բայց խաղը մնում է խաղ և շողոքորթություն էլ չեմ սիրում և եկեք ամեն ինչին արդար ու ճիշտ նայենք: Այ օրինակ իմ դուրը չեկավ որ էտ սեվուկ ուլիկը սկսեց լացել բայց դե խաղա էտ էլա պատահում: Այ դուք պատկեարացրեք էտ ուդառը մեկնու մեկիս կպներ ի՞նչ կանեինք, չ՞էինք լացի  :Smile:  Այնպես որ անձնական համակրանքը դնենք մի կողմ ու նայենք խաղին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից և կտեսնենք ով էր ճիշտ կամ սխալ: Ամենակարևորը եկեք Արթուրի (հարգանքս իրան) կամ կակոյ նիբուդ ուրիշի համար իրար վրա կեղտ չբռնենք:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Արդեն որակազրկե՞լ են:


լսել եմ, որ այո, բայց ինչքան շամանակով չգիտեմ: բայց կարող են դատի տալ Արթուրենք:

----------

Gayl (28.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ընկեր, քանի գնում սկսում ես տարբեր բաներ գրել, մի հատ կողմնորոշվի՝ տեսնենք՝ ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Էս պահի դրությամբ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես՝ բռնցքամարտն է՞ր վատը, թե՞ Արթուր Աբրահամը տուպոյ, անգրագետ, խփող թռնող ա:


Ուրեմն նախ իմ կարծիքով բռնցքամարտը վատն էր: Սակայն դա ինչով է պայմանավորված այդ բռնցքամարտի հիմնական մասնակիցներով: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան թե Արթուր Աբրահամը խի ա անգրագետ նշեմ, որ ես այստեղ ինկատի չունեմ, որ նա ասենք պրոֆեսոր չի, դա չեմ ուզեցել ասել, ես ցանկացել եմ նշել, որ ձեր կողմից նշված 30 հաղթանակ տարած մթամ թե պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկը ճիշտ կաներ ընկած մարդուն չխփեր, բա էլ ուր կորավ փորձը, լավ ես ասենք եթե ընդհանրապես բռնցքամարտով չեմ զբաղվել, կարամ հազարատ սխալ անեմ, բայց ինքը էդքան էլ իրավունք չունի: Սակայն բան չունեմ ասելու դե հիմա մարդա անսխալական մարդ չկա, սակայն պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամատրի տեսանկյունից ընկածին մեկ անգամ ևս հարվածելը դա պրոֆեսիոնալի գործ չէ, այլ այսպես կոչված խփեմ արագ սրան ընդհանրապես ջնջեմ, քանի թւոլա ու ստանամ իմ փողերը: Իհարկե նորից հաղթի, բա իմաստը սաղ դրա մեջա, սակայն այստեղ էլ կան բաներ, որ չարժե հաշվի չառնել:

----------


## Արծիվ

Հիմա ի՞նչ պետքէ լինի Արթուրի հետ, որակազրկումից հետո էլ չի մասնակցի մրցաշարին թե՞ .......................խորապես ցավում եմ  :Sad:  , իրոք որ նա արժանի չէր դրան և ես հույսով էի որ նա կհաղթի: Ցանկանում եմ նրան ապագա հաղթանակներ, ոչինչ ամենաուժեղ բաֆսյոռն էլ է պարտվում և հույսով եմ այդ մեկ պարտությունը նրան հուսախափ չի անի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> լսել եմ, որ այո, բայց ինչքան շամանակով չգիտեմ: բայց կարող են դատի տալ Արթուրենք:


Սխալի համար կհատուցի բայց ինչ մնում է դատի տալուն չեմ կարծում էտ հիմար քայլին գնան:

----------


## Gayl

> լսել եմ, որ այո, բայց ինչքան շամանակով չգիտեմ: բայց կարող են դատի տալ Արթուրենք:


Չեմ կարծում, որ դատը կարող են շահել, Արթուրը չթույլատրված արարք է գործել, ընկածին չեն հարվածում ու պետք է պատժվի, իսկ որոշումից հետո դատի տալը անիմաստ է, թող իրեն տղամարդավարի պահի ու խոստովանի, որ չթույլատրվող արարք է գործել:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Չեմ կարծում, որ դատը կարող են շահել, Արթուրը չթույլատրված արարք է գործել, ընկածին չեն հարվածում ու պետք է պատժվի, իսկ որոշումից հետո դատի տալը անիմաստ է, թող իրեն տղամարդավարի պահի ու խոստովանի, որ չթույլատրվող արարք է գործել:


իսկ որ իրան նիժե պոյասա երկու անգամ խփելա, դա չեն հաշվել.... այ դրա համար թեկուզ կարան բողոքեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Ուրեմն նախ իմ կարծիքով բռնցքամարտը վատն էր: Սակայն դա ինչով է պայմանավորված այդ բռնցքամարտի հիմնական մասնակիցներով: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան թե Արթուր Աբրահամը խի ա անգրագետ նշեմ, որ ես այստեղ ինկատի չունեմ, որ նա ասենք պրոֆեսոր չի, դա չեմ ուզեցել ասել, ես ցանկացել եմ նշել, որ ձեր կողմից նշված 30 հաղթանակ տարած *մթամ թե պրոֆեսիոնալ* բռնցքամարտիկը ճիշտ կաներ ընկած մարդուն չխփեր, բա էլ ուր կորավ փորձը, լավ ես ասենք եթե ընդհանրապես բռնցքամարտով չեմ զբաղվել, կարամ հազարատ սխալ անեմ, բայց ինքը էդքան էլ իրավունք չունի: Սակայն բան չունեմ ասելու դե հիմա մարդա անսխալական մարդ չկա, սակայն պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամատրի տեսանկյունից ընկածին մեկ անգամ ևս հարվածելը դա պրոֆեսիոնալի գործ չէ, այլ այսպես կոչված խփեմ արագ սրան ընդհանրապես ջնջեմ, քանի թւոլա ու ստանամ իմ փողերը: Իհարկե նորից հաղթի, բա իմաստը սաղ դրա մեջա, սակայն այստեղ էլ կան բաներ, որ չարժե հաշվի չառնել:


Ոչ թե «մթամ թե պռոֆեսիոնալ», այլ իրոք պրռոֆեսիոնալ: Դու ոչ մի կերպ չես կարողանում օբյեկտիվ լինել այս հարցում: Ինչ-որ անտեղի վիրավորանքներ ես տեղում էդ տղու գլխին, որպես ի՞նչ: Մարդը հիմա սխալվել ա, ինչի որ պռոֆեսիոնալ են դառնում, սխալներից ապահովագրվում ե՞ն: Հիմա եթե էդ տղեն մի հատ խախտում ա թույլ տվել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարելի ա իրան անվանել տուպոյ, անգրագետ, խփող թռնող, ձեռի հետ էլ հիշել, որ ինքը Հայաստանում չի :LOL:  Լավ ա արել, որ հայաստանից գնացել ա, որ չգնար, ամենայն հավանականության էն բարձունքին չէր հասնի, որին հասել ա հիմա:

----------

Albus (28.03.2010), davidus (29.03.2010), h.s. (29.03.2010), Zangezur (29.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմա ի՞նչ պետքէ լինի Արթուրի հետ, որակազրկումից հետո էլ չի մասնակցի մրցաշարին թե՞ .......................խորապես ցավում եմ  , *իրոք որ նա արժանի չէր դրան* և ես հույսով էի որ նա կհաղթի: Ցանկանում եմ նրան ապագա հաղթանակներ, ոչինչ ամենաուժեղ բաֆսյոռն էլ է պարտվում և հույսով եմ այդ մեկ պարտությունը նրան հուսախափ չի անի:


Դե հուսախաբ լինելու բան էլ չկա, ամեն ինչ պատահում է, Արծիվ ջան արժանի է, եթե չարվեր անարդարություն կօիներ քուչի կռիվ չի որ ով ինչ ուզի անի և դա անձամբ ես ստոր քայլ կհամարեի եթե մտածեի, որ դիտավորյալ է հարվածել:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ կարծում, որ դատը կարող են շահել, Արթուրը չթույլատրված արարք է գործել, ընկածին չեն հարվածում ու պետք է պատժվի, իսկ որոշումից հետո դատի տալը անիմաստ է, թող իրեն տղամարդավարի պահի ու խոստովանի, որ չթույլատրվող արարք է գործել:


Ինքն իրա պահվածքով արդեն ցույց տվեց, որ սխալվել ա, խախտել ա, ընդունում ա. ոչ թե էն կապիկների նման ռինգի կողքը թռվռաց, այլ հանգիստ կանգնեց իր տեղում մինչև վերջ՝ մինչև հայտարարեցին իր պարտությունը:

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ուրեմն նախ իմ կարծիքով բռնցքամարտը վատն էր: Սակայն դա ինչով է պայմանավորված այդ բռնցքամարտի հիմնական մասնակիցներով: Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան թե Արթուր Աբրահամը խի ա անգրագետ նշեմ, որ ես այստեղ ինկատի չունեմ, որ նա ասենք պրոֆեսոր չի, դա չեմ ուզեցել ասել, ես ցանկացել եմ նշել, որ ձեր կողմից նշված 30 հաղթանակ տարած մթամ թե պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկը ճիշտ կաներ ընկած մարդուն չխփեր, բա էլ ուր կորավ փորձը, լավ ես ասենք եթե ընդհանրապես բռնցքամարտով չեմ զբաղվել, կարամ հազարատ սխալ անեմ, բայց ինքը էդքան էլ իրավունք չունի: Սակայն բան չունեմ ասելու դե հիմա մարդա անսխալական մարդ չկա, սակայն պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամատրի տեսանկյունից ընկածին մեկ անգամ ևս հարվածելը դա պրոֆեսիոնալի գործ չէ, այլ այսպես կոչված խփեմ արագ սրան ընդհանրապես ջնջեմ, քանի թւոլա ու ստանամ իմ փողերը: Իհարկե նորից հաղթի, բա իմաստը սաղ դրա մեջա, սակայն այստեղ էլ կան բաներ, որ չարժե հաշվի չառնել:


Ադրիանո պետք չի անընդհատ նույն բանը ասել ու կրկնել: Արթուրի ինչքան էլ պրոֆեսիոնալ բօնցքամարտիկ լինի դա պատահում է խաղի մեջ և ես հեչ էլ չեմ դատապարտում իրա արածը, ասեմ որ նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր սեվուկ բալան հարվածեր նրան ընկած վիճակում: Այնպես որ Արթուրը կարողա իրա ստրախովկանա ուզեցել անի դրա համար էլ հարվածելա, կամ էլ կարողա լրիվ անգիտակիցա արել, վերջապես 11 ռաունդն էր և Արթւորը ավել շատ հոգնած էր երևում քան մեր սեվուկ բալիկը:

----------


## Gayl

> իսկ որ իրան նիժե պոյասա երկու անգամ խփելա, դա չեն հաշվել.... այ դրա համար թեկուզ կարան բողոքեն:


Անիմաստ ժամանակի կուրուստ է, ոչինչ էլ չեն կարող փոխել, փորձում են Աբրահամի արարքը արդարացնել, եթե դիմացինը սխալ ձևով է կռվում դա չի նշանակում որ ինքն էլ պետք է մարզիկին ոչ վայել արարք գործեր, թող մտածի հաջորդ մենամարտերի մասին ու անկապ բաների վրա ժամանակ չծախսի, միևնույնն ա մենք սիրում ենք մեր մարզիկին:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ոչ թե «մթամ թե պռոֆեսիոնալ», այլ իրոք պրռոֆեսիոնալ: Դու ոչ մի կերպ չես կարողանում օբյեկտիվ լինել այս հարցում: Ինչ-որ անտեղի վիրավորանքներ ես տեղում էդ տղու գլխին, որպես ի՞նչ: Մարդը հիմա սխալվել ա, ինչի որ պռոֆեսիոնալ են դառնում, սխալներից ապահովագրվում ե՞ն: Հիմա եթե էդ տղեն մի հատ խախտում ա թույլ տվել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարելի ա իրան անվանել տուպոյ, անգրագետ, խփող թռնող, ձեռի հետ էլ հիշել, որ ինքը Հայաստանում չի Լավ ա արել, որ հայաստանից գնացել ա, որ չգնար, ամենայն հավանականության էն բարձունքին չէր հասնի, որին հասել ա հիմա:


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Կուկ դու շատ ճիշտ ես ու եկեք էտ անկապ խոսակցություններին թարգ տանք թե ինչիա Արթուրը հեռացել հայաստանից ու կռվում Գերմանիայի դրոշի տակ: Դա իրա սեփական որոշումնա ու որտեղ որ նա իրան հարմար է զգում այնտեղ էլ կարող է հանդես գալ: Այսօր մենք շատ մարզիկներ ունենք որ Հայաստանից դուրս են ու պատիվ են բերում մեր Հայաստանի կամ էլ հայի անվան համար ուրեմն ի՞նչ նստենք ասենք որ Հայաստանից փախելա հա՞:

----------

Kuk (28.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Մի անգամ էլ Արթուրի դեմքն էր այլանդակվել, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում՝ հակառակորդը գլխով էր նագլիավարի խփել, կարծեմ կոտրվածք էլ էր ստացել, դեմքն էլ ուռում էր խաղի ընթացքում, բայց Արթուրը ոչ թե սրա նման լացեց, որ հաղթանակն իրան տան, այլ ցավին դիմանալով մինչև վերջ կռվեց ու հաղթանակ տարավ: Էս էլ Ադրիանոյի ասած «խփող թռնող, մթամ թե պռոֆեսիոնալ» բռնցքամարտիկը:

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինքն իրա պահվածքով արդեն ցույց տվեց, որ սխալվել ա, խախտել ա, ընդունում ա. ոչ թե էն կապիկների նման ռինգի կողքը թռվռաց, այլ հանգիստ կանգնեց իր տեղում մինչև վերջ՝ մինչև հայտարարեցին իր պարտությունը:


Դե ավելի լավ, իրեն հարգող մարզիկը պետք է ընդունի իր սխալները:

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մի անգամ էլ Արթուրի դեմքն էր այլանդակվել, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում՝ հակառակորդը գլխով էր նագլիավարի խփել, կարծեմ կոտրվածք էլ էր ստացել, դեմքն էլ ուռում էր խաղի ընթացքում, բայց Արթուրը ոչ թե սրա նման լացեց, որ հաղթանակն իրան տան, այլ ցավին դիմանալով մինչև վերջ կռվեց ու հաղթանակ տարավ: Էս էլ Ադրիանոյի ասած «խփող թռնող, մթամ թե պռոֆեսիոնալ» բռնցքամարտիկը:


Հա ծնոտը ջարդվեց ու այդպես հաղթեց, փառավոր հաղթանակ էր, բայց Կուկ ջան այստեղ լացելու խնդիր չկա, ընկածին չի կարելի հարվածել, ապեր կարողա Վիկի նման տար սպաներ էտ տղուն, այդպիսի բաներ չի կարելի անել, ճիշտա նեռվերը տեղի տվեցին, բայց սխալվել ես պետք է պատժվես, ոչինչ նրա փառքը չխամրեց, թող հաղթողը մտածի որ ինքը Արթուրից ուժեղ չի:

----------


## Vook

> 30 հաղթանակ տարած մթամ թե պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկը ճիշտ կաներ ընկած մարդուն չխփեր, :


Ստեղ էն դեպքը չի որ ասում են ՙընկածին չեն խփում՚ , Էդ ընկնողը հղի կին չէր, ոչ էլ ոտքը սայթակել էր, կամ մեկ ուրիշը  նրան գցել էր, Արթուրն էլ առիթից օգտվելով եկավ ու մի հատ էլ ինքը խփեց։Ամենևին չեմ ասում, թէ լավ է եղել, որ այդպես է եղել, բայց ինչպես ասում են՝ կռվում փլավ չեն բաժանում։ 
Ի դեպ  միջադեպն էլ  իր տրամաբանական բացատրությունն ունի՝ սևամորթը հիմնականում հարվածներից խույս էր տալիս խորը կքանիստով, որի հետևանքով էլ,  վարկյանի տակ  չէր կարելի ենթադրել, որ նա ընկած է ։Բայց դե մեր մեջ ասած լավ էր ինքը նեգրին՝ քան թէ հակառակը։
Ինչևէ *եթե տեր ենք եղել Արթուրի հաղթանակներին, ուրեմն պետք է տեր լինենք նաև այսպիսի դեպքերին* որը սակայն ես պարտություն չէի համարի։

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (29.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Մարտի կրկնությունը բազմակի անգամ նայելուց ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվել, որ էդ նեգրը թատրոն խաղաց: Ովա տեսել հզոր հարվածից հետո մտածեն նոր ընկնեն, չհաշված ձեռքով իրան ստրախովկա անելը: Հլա մեկին կպցրեք նենց, որ անջատվի, տեսնեմ էդ ոնց պտի ձեռքը դնի գետնին նոր ընկնի?? Բա դրա ժեստիկուլյացիան: Անջատվածի դեմքի արտահայտությունը լրիվ ուրիշա լինում:
 Արթուրը սխալվեց, բայց դե կներեք էլի, բռնցքամարտիկը չի նայում մրցակցի ոտքերին, նայումա գլխին, աչքերին.. ու էն փաստը, որ դիմացինը ցածրա, դա հեչ չի նշանակում, որ ընկելա: Կարողա կռանա մինչև հատակը հետո ինչ? Պտի խփես: Դրա համար էլ նախատեսվածա ռինգում գտնվող էն հորթը, որ մաքուր նոկդաունը չհաշվեց: Էդ ապուշը պտի ժամանակին ձեն հաներ, որ Արթուրը չտար էդ կնգան անդազահան աներ: Ու ինչ էր մի լացուկոծ դրել... Արթուրը պարտվելա տղայավարի ընդունեց, նույնիսկ ժպտում էր, իսկ սա մի լացուկոծ, մի ողբ... Համարյա Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու...

----------

davidus (29.03.2010), h.s. (29.03.2010), Kuk (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (28.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Համարյա Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու...


 :LOL:  :LOL:  կամ էլ Հոլիվուդյան դերասան, բայց այդպիսի հարվածից հետո ի՞նչ դերասանություն, տվեց անդազահան արեց :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հա ծնոտը ջարդվեց ու այդպես հաղթեց, փառավոր հաղթանակ էր, բայց Կուկ ջան այստեղ լացելու խնդիր չկա, ընկածին չի կարելի հարվածել, ապեր կարողա Վիկի նման տար սպաներ էտ տղուն, այդպիսի բաներ չի կարելի անել, ճիշտա նեռվերը տեղի տվեցին, բայց սխալվել ես պետք է պատժվես, ոչինչ նրա փառքը չխամրեց, թող հաղթողը մտածի որ ինքը Արթուրից ուժեղ չի:


Գայլ ջան ոչ մեկը (համենայն դեպս ես) չենք արդարացնում Արթուրի արարքը բայց չի կարելի դրա համար նրա անունը պիտակավորել (մանավանդ հայը հային): Դու ճիշտ ես նրան հարգող և սիրող հայ մարզասերը պետք է ընդունի թե նրա արած սխալները և թե նաև նրա տարած հաղթանակները: Ամենակարևորը որ քննադատությունը լինի սիրով այլ ոչ թե ատելությամբ տվյալ մարզիկը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ստեղ էն դեպքը չի որ ասում են ՙընկածին չեն խփում՚ , Էդ ընկնողը հղի կին չէր, ոչ էլ ոտքը սայթակել էր, կամ մեկ ուրիշը  նրան գցել էր, Արթուրն էլ առիթից օգտվելով եկավ ու մի հատ էլ ինքը խփեց։Ամենևին չեմ ասում, թէ լավ է եղել, որ այդպես է եղել, բայց ինչպես ասում են՝ կռվում փլավ չեն բաժանում։


Անգամ բոյ բեզ պրավիլում կանոններ կան ու կապ չունի թե սևամորթի հետ ինչ կատարվեց կարևորը արգելված հարված կատարեց, որը իմ կարծիքով մտածված չէր, իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է պատժվի:

----------


## Hda

> .... 
> Ի դեպ  միջադեպն էլ  իր տրամաբանական բացատրությունն ունի՝ սևամորթը հիմնականում հարվածներից խույս էր տալիս խորը կքանիստով, որի հետևանքով էլ,  վարկյանի տակ  չէր կարելի ենթադրել, որ նա ընկած է ։Բայց դե մեր մեջ ասած լավ էր ինքը նեգրին՝ քան թէ հակառակը։
> Ինչևէ *եթե տեր ենք եղել Արթուրի հաղթանակներին, ուրեմն պետք է տեր լինենք նաև այսպիսի դեպքերին* որը սակայն ես պարտություն չէի համարի։


 Մի կարծիք էլ ես  ---մինչ էտ Արթուրի ենթարկած ու դատավորի չհաշված նոկդաունն էլ կապ ուներ: Ամեն դեպքում ոչ նրա պարտությունն էր «լիարժեք», ոչ էլ հակառակորդի հաղթանակը:

----------

Kuk (28.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարտի կրկնությունը բազմակի անգամ նայելուց ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվել, որ էդ *նեգրը թատրոն խաղաց:* Ովա տեսել հզոր հարվածից հետո մտածեն նոր ընկնեն, չհաշված ձեռքով իրան ստրախովկա անելը: Հլա մեկին կպցրեք նենց, որ անջատվի, տեսնեմ էդ ոնց պտի ձեռքը դնի գետնին նոր ընկնի?? Բա դրա ժեստիկուլյացիան: Անջատվածի դեմքի արտահայտությունը լկրից ուրիշա լինում:
> *Արթուրը սխալվեց, բայց դե կներեք էլի, բռնցքամարտիկը չի նայում մրցակցի ոտքերին, նայումա գլխին, աչքերին*.. ու էն փաստը, որ դիմացինը ցածրա, դա հեչ չի նշանակում, որ ընկելա: Կարողա կռանա մինչև հատակը հետո ինչ? Պտի խփես: Դրա համար էլ նախատեսվածա ռինգում գտնվող էն հորթը, որ մաքուր նոկդաունը չհաշվեց: Էդ ապուշը պտի ժամանակին ձեն հաներ, որ Արթուրը չտար էդ կնգան անդազահան աներ: Ու ինչ էր մի լացուկոծ դրել... Արթուրը պարտվելա տղայավարի ընդունեց, նույնիսկ ժպտում էր, իսկ սա մի լացուկոծ, մի ողբ... Համարյա Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու...


Համաձայն եմ, բայց Արթուրը բացահայտ դիսկվալիֆիկացիոն քյլ արեց… սև ծունկը գետնին էր, ձեռքն էլ հետը և նա իրեն պաշտպանել չէր կարող… հարվածը եկավ մի թեթև դադարից հետո… սա անհնար է չնկատել…ես հենց սկզբից էլ որակազրկում կանխատեսեցի… իսկ հարվածը լավ էլ ուժեղ էր, քիմքին… ու Արթուրի հարվածները սովորաբար նոկաութների համար են ստեղծված… 

…նոկդաունը չհաշվեցին … ես կարծում եմ որ եթե Արթուրը նման բան չաներ մենք միգուցե նոկաութ տեսնեինք… ներվերը չհերիքեց

----------

davidus (29.03.2010), Gayl (28.03.2010), Hda (28.03.2010), Արծիվ (28.03.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան ոչ մեկը (համենայն դեպս ես) չենք արդարացնում Արթուրի արարքը բայց չի կարելի դրա համար նրա անունը պիտակավորել (մանավանդ հայը հային): Դու ճիշտ ես նրան հարգող և սիրող հայ մարզասերը պետք է ընդունի թե նրա արած սխալները և թե նաև նրա տարած հաղթանակները: Ամենակարևորը որ քննադատությունը լինի սիրով այլ ոչ թե ատելությամբ տվյալ մարզիկը:


Համաձայն եմ :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (28.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես մի մոմենտ չջոկեցի խի՞ էր սեվուկը լացում  :Smile:  բայց դե մի մոմենտ մեղքս եկավ  :Cray:  ու հետաքրքիրն էնա որ եթե մրցավարները սխալվեին ու Արթուրին տային հաղթանակը պատկերացնում եք՞ ինչ կլիներ այնտեղ  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես մի մոմենտ չջոկեցի խի՞ էր սեվուկը լացում  բայց դե մի մոմենտ մեղքս եկավ  ու հետաքրքիրն էնա որ եթե մրցավարները սխալվեին ու Արթուրին տային հաղթանակը պատկերացնում եք՞ ինչ կլիներ այնտեղ


Էտ անտեր ձեռքի հարվածով ում էլ խփեր կլացացներ :LOL: , չնայած դրան հասնում էր  :LOL:  իրա քաշայինների մեջ աշխարհի ամենահզոր ձեռքի հարվածը իրան ա պատկանում:

----------

Արծիվ (29.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> սխալվեին ու Արթուրին տային հաղթանակը պատկերացնում եք՞ ինչ կլիներ այնտեղ


ՈՒ էդ ներկայացման սցենարը դեռ չէին հասցրել վերջացնել ու լավ պատրաստվել, դրա համար էլ առաջին անգամ  մարտը հետաձգեցին։

----------

Արծիվ (29.03.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Մարտի կրկնությունը բազմակի անգամ նայելուց ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա ստեղծվել, որ էդ նեգրը թատրոն խաղաց:....


Լրիվ նույն տպավորությունը,բայց մինչև կրկնությունը դիտելը:ministr Ջան ըտենց մի ասա լավ էլ կերավ: Հետո մի դերասանի թատրոն չի ամեն դեպքում:Էտքան դատավոր ,բժիշկ կան:

----------


## Hda

> Էտ անտեր ձեռքի հարվածով ում էլ խփեր կլացացներ, ..:


Համաձայն չեմ, ուրիշը լիներ սկի չէր էլ հասցնի լացել, միանգամից հաջող:Էտ մոմենտով լրիվ հալալա նեգրին,մարդը հլա շնչում էլ ա:

----------

Kuk (29.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ժողովուրդ ջան եթե հիշում եք (ես լավ չեմ հիշում որ ռաունդում էր) Արթուրը իր հակառակորդին ցած գցեծ, ճիշտ ոնց որ նակդաուն լիներ, բայց ինչպես միշտ մրցավարը չհաշվեց կամ էլ իրան դրեց չտենալու տեղ:

----------

Kuk (29.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Համաձայն չեմ, ուրիշը լիներ սկի չէր էլ հասցնի լացել, միանգամից հաջող:Էտ մոմենտով լրիվ հալալա նեգրին,մարդը հլա շնչում էլ ա:


Վիկի վերջին բոյը տեսե՞լ ես, հալալը իրա հակառակորդին պետք է ասեինք, չոր գանգ անասուն էր,Վիկը ձախով ինչքան տոպկում էտի ոտի վրա էր մնում, թե չէ էս նեգրը տուզիկի մեկն էր:

----------

h.s. (29.03.2010), Kuk (29.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան եթե հիշում եք (ես լավ չեմ հիշում որ ռաունդում էր) Արթուրը իր հակառակորդին ցած գցեծ, ճիշտ ոնց որ նակդաուն լիներ, բայց ինչպես միշտ մրցավարը չհաշվեց կամ էլ իրան դրեց չտենալու տեղ:


Լավ հեսա ճարեցի՝ ռաունդ 10 ..............1:21 րոպե մնացած, Արթուրը ցած է գցում հակառակորդին և չգիտես ինչի մրցվարը չի հաշվում նակդաունը  :Sad:

----------

Gayl (29.03.2010), Kuk (29.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ հիմա մի հատ բան բացատրեք: Արթուրի չեմպիոնությունը ձեռքից վերցնելու են? IBF-ի չեմպիոննա չէ?

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ հիմա մի հատ բան բացատրեք: Արթուրի չեմպիոնությունը ձեռքից վերցնելու են? IBF-ի չեմպիոննա չէ?


Չէ դժվար այդպիսի բաներ անեն, իրավունք չունեն չեմպիոնությունը ձեռքից վերձնեն, ես գիտեմ, որ դեռ չեն էլ որակազրկել ու կարողա այդպիսի բան էլ չանեն, այսինքն եթե հանկարծ չորակազրկեն Արթուրը հաղթելու շանսեր ունի:

----------

Արծիվ (29.03.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

Համենայդպես ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, եթե նույնիսկ էտ դռելը ծնկի չկար, մեկա ինքը էտ ուդառները ուտելու էր

----------

Kuk (29.03.2010)

----------


## davidus

ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ հաղթանակ էինք գրանցելու.... մի անգամ չի, որ արտաքինից հոգնածի տպավորություն թողելով` վերջին ռաունդում սատկացրել ա... իսկ էդ սևն էլ կարգին բռնցքամարտիկ էր, մարդը պահի տակ լավ էլ կողմնորոշվեց....

հիմա մնում ա հուսանք, որ էդ մրցաշարում կթողեն, որ մասնակցությունը շարունակի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համենայդպես ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, եթե նույնիսկ էտ դռելը ծնկի չկար, մեկա ինքը էտ ուդառները ուտելու էր


Ապեր, Դրելը  լավ էր խաղում, շատ լավ տակտիկա ուներ, լավ շարժվում էր ու պաշտպանությունն էլ լավն էր… դա Արթուրին ներվայնացնում էր ու դա հստակ երևում էր… կարող է Դրելը նոկաութի հարվածներ չունի ու դրա համար էլ նա հիմնականում կենտրոնանում էր տակտիկայի ու շարժման վրա լավ իմանալով որ Արթուրի հարվածները նոկաութային են… եթե Արթուրն էլ կարողանա նման տակտիկա ուսումնասիրել,վատ չէր լինի… 

… Համենայն դեպս Արթուրի "ստավկան" հարվածների վրա էր Դրելինը տակտիկայի ու միավորբների վրա… ու այս դեպքում միավոր հավաքելն իրեն արդարացնում էր…

----------


## Zangezur

> Ապեր, Դրելը  լավ էր խաղում, շատ լավ տակտիկա ուներ, լավ շարժվում էր ու պաշտպանությունն էլ լավն էր… դա Արթուրին ներվայնացնում էր ու դա հստակ երևում էր… կարող է Դրելը նոկաութի հարվածներ չունի ու դրա համար էլ նա հիմնականում կենտրոնանում էր տակտիկայի ու շարժման վրա լավ իմանալով որ Արթուրի հարվածները նոկաութային են… եթե Արթուրն էլ կարողանա նման տակտիկա ուսումնասիրել,վատ չէր լինի… 
> 
> … Համենայն դեպս Արթուրի "ստավկան" հարվածների վրա էր Դրելինը տակտիկայի ու միավորբների վրա… ու այս դեպքում միավոր հավաքելն իրեն արդարացնում էր…


էտ ընդունելիա, բայց ճիշտ չի լինի ասել, որ հենց աչոկներով կավարտվեր մարտը: Հա ճիշտա, միավոր հավաքելը իրան արդարացրեց, բայց եթե մի փոքր սխալ թույլ տար միավորներ հավաքելով, հնարավորա արթուրը մի հատ լավ վերջնական ուդառ տար: Բայց ցավոք սխալը արթուրը թույլ տվեց, էն էլ էտ դռելի պատճառով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էտ ընդունելիա, բայց ճիշտ չի լինի ասել, որ հենց աչոկներով կավարտվեր մարտը: Հա ճիշտա, միավոր հավաքելը իրան արդարացրեց, բայց եթե մի փոքր սխալ թույլ տար միավորներ հավաքելով, հնարավորա արթուրը մի հատ լավ վերջնական ուդառ տար: Բայց ցավոք սխալը արթուրը թույլ տվեց, էն էլ էտ դռելի պատճառով:


Կարող ա տար կարող ա չտար… հասկանու՞մ ես, էդ խաղին 1.5 ռաունդում շատ հավանական ա որ չտար ու ղղակի երբ խաղը կամ տակտիկան հենվում ա զուտ նոկաութայնին հարվածի վրա դա ունի նաև իր մինուսները… ինչպես նաև հակառակ տակտիկան, մի հարվածով կարող ես ամեն ինչը կորցնել եթե փաուրշոթերը բացառում ես …

----------


## yerevanci

*Արթուր Աբրահամ. Ես նայում էի նրա աչքերին*




Արթուր Աբրահամը Անդրե Դիրելի հետ մրցամարտից հետո կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսում հայտարարել է, որ չի նկատել, թե հարվածելու պահին ինչ վիճակում էր գտնվում մրցակիցը.
«Ես չէի նայում նրա ոտքերին, ես նայում էի նրա աչքերին: Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկը պետք է օգտագործի նոկաուտ անելու յուրաքանչյուր հնարավորություն` չսպասելով, երբ մրցակցի կվերականգնվի: Բայց ես առողջություն եմ ցանկանում եմ Անդրե Դիրելին ու հույս ունեմ, որ նրա հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է»:
 ԱՄՆ-ում կայացավ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի Super Six մրցաշարի Արթուր Աբրահամ-Անդրե Դիրել մրցամարտը: Հայ բռնցքամարտիկը, ով ներկայացնում է Գերմանիան, նախքան այս պարտություն չուներ ու համարվում էր հանդիպման ֆավորիտը:

Լարված պայքարում ընթացած մրցամարտը դադարեցվեց 11-րդ ռաունդում, երբ մրցավարներն որոշում կայացրին, որ Աբրահամը հարվածել է նստած մրցակցին ու որակազրկեցին նրան: Հաղթանակ շնորհվեց Դիրելին, իսկ Աբրահամն առաջին պարտությունը կրեց պրոֆեսիոնալ ռինգում:
 Աբրահամը կարիերայի ընթացքում անցկացրել է 32 մրցամարտ: Արթուրը 2-րդ անգամ էր ելույթ ունենում ԱՄՆ-ում: Առաջին հանդիպումը կայացել էր 2008 թ., երբ վստահորեն առավելության հասավ Էդիսոն Միրանդայի նկատմամբ:
 Ինչ վերաբերվում է Անդրե Դիրելին, ապա ամերիկացին ավելի անփորձ բռնցքամարտիկ է, ով Super Six-ի առաջին տուրում զիջել էր Կառլ Ֆորչին:
 Հիշեցնենք, որ Աբրահամը Super Six-ի առաջին տուրում նոկաուտի ենթարկեց Ջերմեն Թեյլորին:

*armsport.am ; youtube.com*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ժողովուրդ հիմա մի հատ բան բացատրեք: Արթուրի չեմպիոնությունը ձեռքից վերցնելու են? IBF-ի չեմպիոննա չէ?


Արթուրը իր քաշային կարգը փոխելով, 2009 հուլիսի 12-ին ցած է դրել իր չեմպիոնական գոտին: "Սուպեր վեցյակի" մրցաշարում, նա հիմա պայքարում է այլ քաշային կարգի չեմպիոն դառնալու համար:

Ուզում եմ ավելացնել որ, վեցյակի հաղթողը դառնալու է WBA-ի  և WBC-ի չեմպիոն: Պատճառն այն է որ, մրցաշարին մասնակցում են այս երկու կազմակերպությունների չեմպիոնները` Ֆրոչն ու Վարդը (վերջինս չեմպիոնական գոտին վերցրեց Կեսսլերին հաղթելուց հետո) :

----------


## yerevanci

*Վալուևը դուրս եկավ բեմահարթակ*



Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Նիկոլայ Վալուևը որոշել է հանդես գալ նաև որպես մոդել։ Հսկա մարզիկը մասնակցել է դիզայներ Իլյա Շիյանի ցուցահանդեսին։
«Այս տարի մենք մեր ցուցադրումը նվիրել էինք Օլիմպիական խաղերին, որոնք ի հայտ են եկել Հունաստանից։ Ցուցադրումը սպորտային թեմայով է, ուստի նրանց թվում է նաև բռնցքամարտիկ Նիկոլայ Վալուևը»,- ասել է Շիյանը РИА «Новости»-ին։

*armsport.am*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Եթե ցանկանում եք ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ "Սուպեր Սիքս" մրցաշարի վերաբերյալ այցելեք հետյալ կայքերը
wikipedia
Super Six

----------

Արծիվ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Հեսա ստեղ պարզ գրվածա որպես ապացույց որ մրցավարը կույր է եղել ցավոք սրտի  :Sad:  և չի տեսել Արթուրի հարվածը 9րդ ռաունդում որը նակդաուն էր, կարող եք ստուգել:

http://sports.sho.com/sswbc/events/d...3-27-2010.html

----------


## may

> Մարտի 28-ին Դետրոյթում անցկացված Արթուր Աբրահամ-Անդրե  Դիրել մրցամարտն անսպասելի սկանդալային եղավ. պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերայի 32-րդ  մրցամարտում վեցնյակի գերմրցաշարում Աբրահամն առաջին պարտությունը կրեց,  նրան որակազրկեցին WBC-ի կանոնները (ընկածին չեն խփում) խախտելու համար:  10-րդ ռաունդում ARD-ի հեռուստամեկնաբանն անընդհատ կրկնում էրՙ Արթուրի  բնազդը շատ ուժեղ է. նա հրաշալի զգում է, երբ է հակառակորդը դժվարության  մեջ ու առիթը բաց չի թողնում հարվածելու: Եթե Արթուրը հիմա հաղթի, ուրեմն  նա իսկական արքա է:
> Արթուրի բնազդը նրան չդավաճանեց:  11-րդ ռաունդում նա ձախով հարվածեց Դիրելի գլխին, Դիրելը պատասխանեց, հետո  ամերիկացի մարզիկի ոտքը սահեց, նա ծնկեց, իսկ Աբրահամը, ինչպես ինքը  բացատրեց մրցամարտից հետո, արդեն ադրենալինի հոսքը չէր կարող կանգնեցնել,  աջից ուժեղ հարված հասցրեց: Ռինգի տեխասցի մրցավար Քոլը, որ ըստ  փորձագետների անմիջապես պիտի ընդհատեր խաղը, արեց դա 11-րդ ռաունդի 1:33  րոպեինՙ որակազրկելով Աբրահամին: «Ես մրցակցիս աչքերի մեջ եմ նայում, ոչ թե  ոտքերին: Քանի դեռ ռինգի մրցավարի հրամանը չկա, հարվածում եմ: Սա  բռնցքամարտ է, եթե հնարավորությունն ունեմ հարվածելու, պիտի գործածեմ: Ի՞նչ  իմանամՙ նոկաուտի՞ց հետո վեր չէր կենում, թե՞ դերասանություն էր անում»,  մրցամարտի վերջում ARD-ի հարցին այսպես պատասխանեց Աբրահամը: Նույն  հեռուստաընկերության փորձագետ Հենրի Մասքեն կասկածում է, թե Դիրելը (որ  միավորներով առաջ էրՙ 97:92, 97:92, 98:91) մրցամարտը շարունակել անկարող  էր: Նա ճարպկորեն օգտագործեց հնարավորությունը, կարծիք է հայտնում Մասքեն:  Ոչ միայն նա, նաեւ բժիշկ Վագներն էլ, ամերիկացու գործողություններին  հետեւելով հակված է դրանք դերասանություն որակել: Ըստ «Բիլդի» թղթակցի,  ռինգի հատակին պառկած Դիրելին մարզչական կողմը անկյունից պահանջում էր ՙ  «պառկած մնա՛»:
> Մրցամարտից հետո Դիրելը երկու անգամ  խուսափել է խթանիչների ստուգումից. առաջին անգամ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, թե  իրեն արագ պիտի հիվանդանոց հասցնեն, իսկ հիվանդանոցում էլ, թեՙ ծանր  վիրավոր է, այնինչ բժշկական հետազոտության արդյունքում որեւէ լուրջ բան չի  հայտնաբերվել, եւ ամերիկացին դուրս է գրվել: Բռնցքամարտի բժիշկ դոկտ.  Վալտեր Վագները կարծիք է հայտնել, թե աշխարհում ընդունված կարգ էՙ  խթանիչների ստուգումից հրաժարումը հավասար է դրական պատասխանի: «Ձեզ  վստահեցնում եմՙ Գերմանիայում նման բան չի կարող լինել», հիվանդ լինելու  պատճառաբանությամբ խթանիչների ստուգումից խուսափելու մասին մամլո ասուլիսի  ժամանակ ասաց Աբրահամի մարզիչ Ուլի Վեգները: «Եթե մեկը ծանր վիրավոր է,  նրան առաջին հերթին հիվանդանոց պիտի տանել, իսկ եթե ձեզ մոտ այդպես չէ,  մենք Գերմանիա չենք գա», ի պատասխան ասաց Դիրելի մենեջեր Գերրի Շոուն:
> Մրցամարտից անմիջապես հետո Աբրահամի մենեջեր Զաուերլանդը  բողոքել է WBC-ին, թե մրցավարները չեն հաշվել թե՛ Դիրելի գոտկատեղից ցած  հարվածները եւ թե՛ 10-րդ ռաունդում Աբրահամիՙ Դիրելին գետնելը:
> «Մենք պահանջում ենք, որ վճիռը փոխվի, հայտարարվի No  contest կամ էլ մրցամարտը նորից կայանա», ասել է Զաուերլանդը:
> Աբրահամ-Դիրել մրցամարտը դեռ չի ավարտվել: Հետեւենք  զարգացումներին:


Ազգ

----------


## may

> Ամերիկացի Անդրե Դիրելի դոպինգ ստուգումը դրական արդյունք է տվել,  որի պատճառով մարզիկը որակազրկվել է։Պատժաժամկետի մասին ստույգ  տեղեկություններ չեն հայտնվում, սակայն նշվում է, որ կազմակերպիչները  որոշել են չեղյալ համարել Արթուր Աբրահամի որակազրկումը եւ կիրակնօրյա  մենամարտում նրա պարտությունը փոխարինել հաղթանակով։


Աղբյուր

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.04.2010), davidus (01.04.2010), h.s. (01.04.2010), Kuk (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2010)

----------


## matlev

> Ամերիկացի Անդրե Դիրելի դոպինգ ստուգումը դրական արդյունք է տվել, որի պատճառով մարզիկը որակազրկվել է։Պատժաժամկետի մասին ստույգ տեղեկություններ չեն հայտնվում, սակայն նշվում է, որ կազմակերպիչները որոշել են չեղյալ համարել Արթուր Աբրահամի որակազրկումը եւ կիրակնօրյա մենամարտում նրա պարտությունը փոխարինել հաղթանակով։
> 			
> 		
> 
> Աղբյուր


Նորի՞ց ապրիլի 1:

----------


## Kuk

> Աղբյուր


Որ հայոց աշխարհն ա գրում, ոնց որ չհավատամ :Think:

----------

Gayl (02.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Աղբյուր


Հուսով եմ ապրիլի 1-ի կատակ չի  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Աղբյուր


Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում նման ինֆորմացիա:

----------

Chilly (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (01.04.2010)

----------


## may

> Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գտնում նման ինֆորմացիա:


Ես էլ փնտրեցի ուրիշ կայքերում, չգտա  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Եթե allboxing.ru-ում էլ չկա ուրեմն Հայոց Աշխարհը հերթական բլթոցնա գրել: Զարմանալու չի, իրանց համար ամեն օր ապրիլի 1-ա:

----------

Chilly (01.04.2010), Kuk (01.04.2010), Yellow Raven (01.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (01.04.2010)

----------


## mtrjmp

Վախթանգը ձախլիկ է, դա իր առավելություններից մեկն է: Զգում է տարածությունը և հարվածելիս ուսը մինչև վերջ է հետ տանում, ինչը ուժեղացնում է հարվածը: Իսկ Արթուրը հիմնականում պաշտպանության վրա է աշխատում, բայց ինքն էլ է լավը և պիտի զարգացնի տեխնիկան: Դրա համար էլ խնդիր է առաջանում Դիրելի նման տեխնիկայով բռնցքամարտիկների հետ հանդիպելիս: Կարևորը, որ մեր պատիվն են բարձր պահում աշխարհում, և իրենց օգուտը բացի փողից մեր հարգանքը վայելելն է: Հարգենք իրենց:

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## mtrjmp

Եկեք հայկականով չմտնենք. Արթուրը սխալ է, որ հարվածեց ու ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա: Իսկ դոպինգը բռնցքամարտիկների դեպքում հազվադեպ է լինում ու դժվար թե դա ճիշտ լինի: Նայեք բոքսին որպես արվեստ, ոչ թե գլադիատորների պայքար:

----------


## yerevanci

*Դիրրելը «հաղթեց» Աբրահամին, բայց, որպես բռնցքամարտիկ, մահացավ*


Fanhouse.com-ին վերջերս տված հարցազրույցում ամերիկացի բռնցքամարտիկ Անդրե Դիրրելը խոսել է Գերմանիան ներկայացնող հայ բռնցքամարտիկ, աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամի հետ վերջերս գերմիջինքաշային կարգում «Super Six» գերմրցաշարի երկրորդ տուրի շրջանակներում անցկացրած մենամարտի մասին: Հիշեցնենք, որ մենամարտն ավարտվել է Դիրրելի հաղթանակով, իսկ Արթուր Աբրահամը որակազրկվել է ընկած մրցակցին հարվածելու համար: Ամերիկացի բռնցքամարտիկի խոսքերով` այդ հարվածից և առաջացած իրարանցումից հետո ինքը կարծել է, թե պարտվել է նոկաուտով:
«Ես հասկանում էի, որ պառկած եմ ռինգի անկյունում: Պարզապես չէի գիտակցել, որ ծունկս գետնին եմ դրել: Հիշում եմ` բժիշկը հարցնում էր ինձ, թե ես որտեղ եմ գտնվում, բայց ոչ մի հարված չէի հիշում: Մտածում էի, որ հարված եմ բաց թողել ու հայտնվել հատակին: Գլուխս շատ ուժեղ ցավում էր, չէի կարողանում կենտրոնանալ: Ես հատակին էի, իսկ երկրպագուները գոռում էին: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ մտածեցի, որ հայտնվել եմ նոկաուտում»,- ասել է Դիրրելը:
Ամերիկացի բռնցքամարտիկի եղբայրը, ով մարտավկաների թվում էր, տեղեկացրել է նրան, որ նա հաղթել է մրցակցի որակազրկման արդյունքում: Այժմ, երբ կրքերը հանդարտվել են, Դիրրելը դիտել է մենամարտի տեսագրությունը և գոհ է մնացել իր ելույթից:
«Դիտել եմ ողջ մարտը: Չէի կարողանում նայել միայն վերջնամասը,- նշել է նա:- Բայց մարտի ընթացքում հիանալի էի գործում: Օգտագործեցի իմ ողջ վարպետությունը, այն ունակությունները, որոնց Աբրահամը չէր կարող դիմակայել: Հաստատ գիտեի, թե ինչ է պետք անել: Լիարժեք իրականացրեցի մարտի պլանը: Դա գերազանց օրինակ է, թե ինչպես բռնցքամարտիկը կարող է հաղթել կռվարարին: Նույնիսկ ինքս էի զարմացել իմ ելույթից: Մրցակցից չէի փախչում, ուղղակի ճիշտ էի օգտագործում ռինգը: Մինչև որակազրկումը դա օրինակելի մենամարտ էր»:
Այնուամենայնիվ, Դիրրելը տխրել է, որ մենամարտի նման ավարտն իրեն հնարավորություն չի տվել ռինգում վայելել հաղթանակի բերկրանքը: «Վստահ եմ, որ Աբրահամը գողացավ իմ փառքի պահը,- հայտարարել է ամերիկացի մարզիկը:- Նույնիսկ եթե որպես ճշմարտություն ընդունենք մարդկանց հայտարարությունները, որ ես նոկաուտում չէի հայտնվել ու միայն ձևացնում էի, միևնույն է, նա արժանի էր որակազրկման: Չստացա այն փառքը, որը պետք է ստանայի: Մարտից հետո ոչ մի հարցազրույց չեմ տվել, նույնիսկ չկարողացա ներկայանալ մամուլի ասուլիսին: Եվ կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպես էի դիտվում մարտից հետո»:
Դիրրելի խոսքերով` իր էլեկտրոնային հասցեն հեղեղված է եվրոպացի մարզասերների նամակներով, ովքեր նրան մեղադրում են կեղծարարքի մեջ, և ինքը նրանց ուզում է հետևյալն ասել. «Թող միջինքաշային կարգի ամենաուժեղ բռնցքամարտիկը հարվածի ձեզ, երբ դուք ընկած կլինեք հատակին, և կտեսնենք, թե ինչպես կդրսևորեք ձեզ»: Սա ոչ միայն պատասխան է երկրպագուներին, այլ խոստովանություն, որ Աբրահամն աշխարհի լավագույն միջինքաշային բռնցքամարտիկն է: Եվ նրա դեմ պայքարում Դիրրելը ոչ մի միջոցից չխորշեց: Այո, գերազանց իրականացրեց իր պլանը, իսկ դա ի սկզբանե հենված էր ոչ թե մարզական արդարության, այլ միտումնավոր ծնկի գալու, հարված ստանալու, նոկաուտ ձևացնելու և Աբրահամի որակազրկմանը հասնելու նպատակի վրա: Իսկ սա մարզական հանցագործություն է, եթե նկատի ունենանք, որ մրցավարները նրա օգտին էին որոշումներ կայացնում և, ընդհանրապես, ընդգծված կողմնակալ վերաբերմունք էին դրսևորում:
Ամերիկացի մարզիկն ավելացրել է նաև, թե Աբրահամի երկրպագուները պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնեն իրենց կուռքի վարքագծին: «Բոլորը մտածում էին, որ Արթուր Աբրահամը հաճելի մարդ է, ում դեմքից ժպիտը երբեք չի անհետանում: Նույնիսկ ես էի մտածում, որ նա լավ մարդ է: Բայց ինչպե՞ս է մարդն իրեն դրսևորում բարդ իրավիճակում: Սա է նրա գնահատականը»,- շեշտել է Դիրրելը: Նա նշել է, որ ինքն ու Անդրե Ուորդն այժմ «Super Six» մրցաշարի գործող նոր դեմքերն են, քանի որ հաղթել են երկու ֆավորիտներին: Դիրրելը ենթադրել է, որ այժմ ողջ ուշադրությունը պետք է բևեռված լինի հենց իրենց վրա:
«Մրցաշարը պետք է կենտրոնանա մեր շուրջը, քանի որ մենք տաղանդավոր ենք, երիտասարդ ու ուժերի ծաղկման շրջանում ենք,- հայտարարել է Դիրրելը:- Սա պարզապես փորձություն է` կդառնա՞նք այդպիսին, թե՞ ոչ: Նրանք ուզում էին տեսնել, թե որքան հաջող կարող ենք հանդես գալ, և մենք պատասխանեցինք բոլոր հարցերին: Սկսած այս պահից` բռնցքամարտի սիրահարներն ուշադիր կհետևեն մեր ելույթներին»:
Ինչպես երևում է, Դիրրելը հայտնվել է ճգնաժամում: Դժվար է չշեշտել, որ նա նյարդայնորեն խոսում է միայն փառքի ու սեփական «ես»-ի մասին` կոչ անելով ընդունել իրեն: Նա շատ լավ գիտի, որ Աբրահամի հետ մենամարտում իրեն հասցված հարվածը սադրանք էր իր իսկ կողմից: Ճիշտ է` հասել է իր նպատակին, բայց, որպես բռնցքամարտիկ, արդեն մահացել է: Նա արդեն անցյալ է պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի սիրահարների համար և հարգանք չի ներշնչում: Փորձում է հարգանք նվաճել` արատավորելով մրցակցին: Նույնիսկ դիմում է նրա երկրպագուներին` մոռանալով, որ մարտից հետո լրագրողների հետ շփումից հրաժարումը խոսում է միայն այն մասին, որ մեկնաբանությունների մեջ վրիպումներ թույլ չտա, որոնք հնարավորություն կտան բացահայտել իր նենգությունը, ժամանակ ունենա` լսելու բոլոր կարծիքները և մտածելու, թե ինչպես պետք է պատասխանի: Այնուամենայնիվ, նրան այնքան էլ լավ չեն սովորեցրել, թե ինչպես խոսի: Որովհետև այս հարցազրույցում նա չափից ավելի է ուզում, որ իրեն հարգեն: Ինչ արած, մարդը շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ նման զգացում չի ներշնչում:
Դիրրելի պրոմոուտեր Գերի Շոուն, ով նաև հայ բռնցքամարտիկ Վիկ Դարչինյանի հետաքրքրություններն է ներկայացնում, պլանավորել է, որ Վիկն անպայման մենամարտ պետք է անցկացնի Հայաստանում: Գերի Շոուն դա խոստացել է նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Հավանաբար, նրա մտքով անգամ չի անցնում, որ Հայաստանում պետք է առաջին հերթին պատմի լրագրողներին, թե ինչպիսին էր Դիրրելի մենամարտի պլանը, արդյոք ծնկի գալն ու հարված բաց թողնելը այդ պլանի մա՞ս էին կազմում…

*aysor.am*

----------

Alen86 (10.07.2010), min-mak (09.05.2010), Venus (02.04.2010), Էլիզե (11.05.2010)

----------


## mtrjmp

Բոքսում ետ պահերին որ հարված ես փորցում անես շատ տաքացաց ես լինում դժվարա լինում կառավարել քեզ ու Արտուրի դեպքում նույնպես եթե փորցում ես բռնել հարվացով մրցակցին ու գալիսա մի պահ որ շատ հեշտա տվում ետ չես կարա չօգտագործել:Ետ իներցյաով ելա լինում :Շատ հնարավորա որ 12-րդ ռաունդւմ Արթուրը կպցներ,ինքը մեծ բաքսյորա ւ իրա նմանները ճիշտա որ տենց կրվավ:

----------

Chilly (03.05.2010), yerevanci (03.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Վալուեւի մուտքը քաղաքականություն*



Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի գերծանր քաշային կարգում աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն ռուսաստանցի Նիկոլայ Վալուեւը մուտք է գործել քաղաքականություն: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում «Ռիա Նովոստի» գործակալությունը, Վալուեւը համալրել է «Единая Россия» կուսակցության շարքերը: Կուսակցատոմսը նրան հանձնել է Պետերբուրգի մարզային կառույցի առաջնորդ Վադիմ Տյուլպանովը: Վերջինս չի բացառել, որ առաջիկայում Վալուեւը իր թեկնածությունն առաջադրի խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում: Կուսակցատոմսի հանձնման արարողությունից հետո Վալուեւը հայտարարել է, որ դեռեւս չի պատրաստվում հրաժեշտ տալ մեծ սպորտին: Կուսակցությունում նա զբաղվելու է մանկապատանեկան սպորտի զարգացման հարցերով, նաեւ համակարգելու է Պետերբուրգի մարզում բռնցքամարտի մարզադպրոցների կառուցման աշխատանքները:

*armsport.am*

----------


## yerevanci

*Աբրահամը ցանկանում է Ֆրոչի հետ մենամարտել Բեռլինում*



Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի միջինքաշային կարգում IBF-ի վարկածով աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Արթուր Աբրահամն օգոստոսի 21-ին «Super Six World Boxing Classic» մրցաշարի շրջանակներում կանցկացնի նախնական` խմբային փուլի վերջին հանդիպումը` մենամարտելով Կառլ Ֆրոչի հետ: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է «Bild»-ը: Մենամարտը կարող է անցկացվել անգլիական Նոթինգհեմում կամ Գերմանիայի մայրաքաղաք Բեռլինում: Աբրահամին, բնականաբար, ձեռնտու է երկրորդ տարբերակը:
«ԱՄՆ-ում Անդրե Դիրրելի հետ մենամարտում կրած պարտությունից հետո կցանկանայի վերջին հանդիպումն անցկացնել «02 World» համալիրում: Դա իմ ամրոցն է»,- հայտարարել է Արթուրը:
Աբրահամի ցանկությունը հեշտ կլինի իրականացնել, եթե Ֆրոչն ապրիլի 24-ին հաղթի Միկել Կեսլերին: Այդ հաղթանակը գործնականում կերաշխավորի նրա մասնակցությունը կիսաեզրափակչին, իսկ նման իրավիճակում բրիտանացու թիմը կարող է զիջումներ կատարել:

*panorama.am*

----------

Venus (10.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Համբուրգում կայացավ հայ մարզուհի *Սյուզի Կենտիկյանի* մրցամարտը *Նադի Ռաոուիի* հետ: Գերմանիայի երկու ներկայացուցիչների պայքարում 96:95, 96:94, 95:96 հաշվով առավելության հասավ Կենտիկյանը:
> 
> Կենտիկյանը WIBF/WBA/WBO վարկածներով պահպանեց չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը` տոնելով կարիերայի ընթացքում 28-րդ հաղթանակը:


 :Yahoo: 
tert.am

----------

Yellow Raven (25.04.2010)

----------


## may

Կարոն էլի հաղթեց  :Hands Up: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOlSD2-TrkQ

----------

Yellow Raven (03.05.2010), Էլիզե (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Քաշը գցելու դեպքում ո՞նց անել որ չթուլանալ ֆիզիկապես:

----------


## may

> Հայ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկ Վիկ Դարչինյանը Ավստրալիայի Պարամատե  քաղաքում նվաճեց IBF-ի վարկածով աշխարհի թեթև քաշային կարգի չեմպիոնի  կոչումը։ Դարչինյանն առավելության հասավ ֆիլիպինցի Էրիկ Բարսելոնայի  նկատմամբ։
>  Դարչինյանը, ով վնասված ձեռքով էր մենամարտում, մրցակցին մեկ անգամ  նոկդաունի ենթարկեց առաջին ռաունդում, ևս 2 անգամ՝ 5-րդում։ Այսպիսով,  34-ամյա Դարչինյանը չեմպիոն դարձավ նաև 53,5 կգ քաշային կարգում։ Ինչպես  հայտնում է armsport.am-ը,  նախկինում նա հաջողության էր հասել նաև 50,8 կգ և 50,8 կգ քաշային  կարգերում։


Tert

----------


## Kuk

> Tert


may ջան, տեղադրելուց առաջ կարդացե՞լ ես: Նախկինում որ քաշային կարգերում էր հաջողության հասե՞լ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վալենսիայում ավարտվեց ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի պատանեկան առաջնությունը։ + 94 կգ քաշայինների պայքարում Հայաստանը ներկայացրին Միշա Մուրադյանը և Գոռ Մինասյանը։



Մինասյանը երկամարտի 340 կգ արդյունքով գրավեց 2-րդ հորիզոնականը՝ 5 կգ-ով զիջելով չեմպիոնի կոչումը նվաճած Լաշա Թալախաձեին (Վրաստան):


Միշա Մուրադյանը 321 կգ-ով եզրափակեց լավագույն եռյակը։



94 կգ քաշայինների պայքարում Համլետ Պողոսյանը 320 կգ արդյունքով հանգրվանեց 5-րդ տեղում։



Հայաստանի պատանեկան հավաքականը Վալենսիայում նվաճեց 2 ոսկե, 2 արծաթե և մեկ բրոնզե մեդալ։ 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մոսկվայում շարունակվում է բռնցքամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը։ Առաջնության 4-րդ օրը բավական անհաջող էր Հայաստանի հավաքականի համար, թեև առաջին մեդալը ապահովվեց։ 81 կգ քաշային Արթուր Խաչատրյանն արդեն կիսաեզրափակիչում է և կունենա առնվազն բրոնզե մեդալ։  



51 կգ քաշային Դերենիկ Գիժլարյանը պարտվեց բրիտանացի Հալիդ Յաֆային։ Վերջինս բացահայտ առավելություն ուներ Գիժլարյանի նկատմամբ և արժանիորեն հասավ հաջողության։


Իսկ ահա 57 կգ քաշայինների պայքարում Ազատ Հովհաննիսյանը կարող էր հաղթանակ տոնել իռլանդացի Տայրոն Մաքկալախի հետ։ Հաղթանակի դեպքում Ազատը կհայտնվեր կիսաեզրափակիչում՝ ապահովելով բրոնզե մեդալ, սակայն հավասար պայքարում զիջեց։ Խանգարեցին նաև մրցավարները, որոնք համակրանքը իռլանդացու կողմն էր և որոշ դեպքերում ակնհայտ կողմնակալ որոշումներ կայացվեցին։


75 կգ քաշային կարգում Հայաստանը ևս կորուստ ունեցավ։ Պայքարը թողեց աշխարհի 2009 թ. չեմպիոն, 2008 թ. աշխարհի գավաթակիր Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանը, որից սպասելիքները մեծ էին։ Ցավոք, Հակոբյանը 9։11 հաշվով զիջեց բելառուս Նիկոլայ Վեսելովին։


Ուրախացրեց միայն 81 կգ քաշային Արթուր Խաչատրյանը, ով  մրցեց լատվիացի Նիկոլայ Գրիզունինի հետ։ Արձանագրվեց ոչ-ոքի՝ 3։3, սակայն հաղթանակը շնորհվեց հայ բռնցքամարտիկին, ով դուրս եկավ կիսաեզրափակիչ՝ ապահովելով բրոնզե մեդալ։


Այսօր ասպարեզ դուրս կգան Հայաստանի ևս 4 ներկայացուցիչներ։

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կենտիկյանի մրցամարտն ընդհատվեց. տեխնիկական ոչ-ոքի


Գերմանիան ներկայացնող Սյուզի Կենտիկյանը Մեքսիկայի ներկայացուցիչ Արելի Մուչինոյի հետ մրցամարտում կարողացավ պահպանել  WIBF/WBA/WBO-ի վարկածներով չեմպիոնական գոտիները: Մրցամարտի 3-րդ ռաունդի սկզբնամասում մարզուհիները հանկարծակի ընդհարվեցին գլուխներով, ինչի պատճառով հանդիպումը դադարեցվեց: Գրանցվեց տեխնիկական ոչ-ոքի, ինչը նշանակում է, որ Սյուզին շարունակելու է կրել չեմպիոնական տիտղոսները:



Գերմանիայի Շվերին քաղաքի "Յունիվերսիում" մարզադահլիճ եկած 3500 հանդիսականները խորը հիասթափություն ապրեցին նման կարճ ավարտից: Մինչև մրցամարտի ընդհատումը, Կենտիկյանն ավելի լավ էր գրոհում և առավելություն ուներ մրցակցի նկատմամբ:

"Ես ցավում եմ հանդիսատեսի համար: Ես նոր-նոր էի մտել պայքարի մեջ, բայց այն արդեն ավարտվեց",- մրցամարտից հետո ասել է Կենտիկյանը:




*Հղում:*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես մենակ չհասկացա, թե ինչու վերջում Կենտիկյանի անունը հայտարարեցին, եթե տեխնիկական ոչ-ոքի էր :Think: 
Նույնիսկ հաղորդավարներն էին պնդում,թե Կենտիկյանի հակառակորդին տեխնիկական պարտություն է գրանցվել :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր (ճիշտն ասած ժամը չէմ կարողանում ճշտել :Jpit: ) տեղից կունեմա Արթուր Աբրահամ ընդդեմ Կարլ Ֆրոչի մենամարտը:
Հաղթանակ մաղթենք հայազգի Արթույին  :Wink: 
Մարտը հենց սկսվի HD որակի կարող եք դիտել *այստեղից:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Պարտվեցինք  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Մեկ մեկ էլ սենց կլինի... Բայց հալալա Ֆրոչին, շատ գրագետ ու ճիշտ մարտ անցկացրեց:

----------

Սամսար (06.12.2010)

----------


## V!k

> Մեկ մեկ էլ սենց կլինի... Բայց հալալա Ֆրոչին, շատ գրագետ ու ճիշտ մարտ անցկացրեց:


 ո՞նց ա կրվել. միավորներո՞վ,թե՞ ...

----------


## ministr

Միավորներով.. Ֆրոչն ավելիւ բոյով էլ ձեռքերն էլ ավելի երկար, ոչ մի շանս չէր թողել մոտ գալու, հենց մոտ էլ գալիս էր, անգլիացին փաթաթվում էր տղուն, ոնց որ մի 20 տարի տեսած չլներ..

----------

Life (28.11.2010), V!k (28.11.2010), Սամսար (06.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

Ախպեր սաղ հեչ, էս Ֆրոչի կնիգը    համը հանեց  լաչառ կնգա պես ձենը գլուխը քցելով...

Աբրահամը դիտավորյալա պարտվել, երեւի  էն ՚ԹԹԵՆԻ՚ ֆիլմի պատմություննա եղել, կրոչը մոտիկացել ասելա «Արթուր ջան, թող մի երկու հատ խփեմ էլի, կնիկս հետս եկելա ինձ նայելու, որ խայտառակ չլինեմ»  , Արթուր Արթուր, էտ մի երկու հատ բաց թողելու պատճառով էլ միավորներով հետ ընկավ ու պարտ8յուն կրեց... :Sad:

----------

Life (28.11.2010), Lion (28.11.2010)

----------


## Life

> Ախպեր սաղ հեչ, էս Ֆրոչի կնիգը    համը հանեց  լաչառ կնգա պես ձենը գլուխը քցելով...
> 
> Աբրահամը դիտավորյալա պարտվել, երեւի  էն ՚ԹԹԵՆԻ՚ ֆիլմի պատմություննա եղել, կրոչը մոտիկացել ասելա «Արթուր ջան, թող մի երկու հատ խփեմ էլի, կնիկս հետս եկելա ինձ նայելու, որ խայտառակ չլինեմ»  , Արթուր Արթուր, էտ մի երկու հատ բաց թողելու պատճառով էլ միավորներով հետ ընկավ ու պարտ8յուն կրեց...


իրոք որ ,էտ կնգա ձենը ամբողջ մարտի ժամանակ ազդեց նյարդերիս վրա :Angry2:

----------


## masivec

Արտուրի բոքսը երբ ա՞

----------


## V!k

> Արտուրի բոքսը երբ ա՞


ես գիշեր ա հա՞ եղել բոքսը, ասեցին կրել ա :Victory: , իսկ կրկնությունը երբ ա՞

----------


## Moonwalker

> ես գիշեր ա հա՞ եղել բոքսը, ասեցին կրել ա, իսկ կրկնությունը երբ ա՞


Չկրեց, մրցակիցը 2-րդ ռաունդում վնասվածք ստացավ ու հրաժարվեց շարունակել: Տեխնիկական նոկաուտ գրանցեցին: Իզուր էլ գիշերն էդքան սպասեցի:  :Sad:  Կրկնությունն էսօր ցերեկ արդեն ցույց են տվել:

----------

V!k (13.02.2011)

----------


## V!k

> Չկրեց, մրցակիցը 2-րդ ռաունդում վնասվածք ստացավ ու հրաժարվեց շարունակել: Տեխնիկական նոկաուտ գրանցեցին: Իզուր էլ գիշերն էդքան սպասեցի:  Կրկնությունն էսօր ցերեկ արդեն ցույց են տվել:


հա՞,տենց ա եղել, :Smile:  դե ասա են անեկդոտի նման ա էլի եղել, որ ամբողջ մի օր պատրաստվում ա բոքս նայի, հենց առաջին ռանունդում բոյը պրծնում ա  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (13.02.2011)

----------


## masivec



----------

davidus (13.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Վիկ Դարչինյանը, գոտու վրա «1915» գրությամբ, հաղթել է Յոնի Պերեսի հետ մենամարտում*



Հայ բռնցքամարտիկ Վիկ Դարչինյանը, ապրիլի 24-ին, գոտու վրա «1915» գրությամբ, հաղթել է Յոնի Պերեսի հետ մենամարտում եւ տիրացել IBO վարկածով չեմպիոնի կոչմանը` թեթեւագույն քաշում:

Հաղթանակից հետո Դարչինյանը հարցազրույցում պատմել է *1915-23* թվականներին Օսմանյան կայսրությունում Հայոց ցեղասպանության մասին եւ ընդգծել այդ տարեթվի կարեւորությունը Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ: Բռնցքամարտիկը իր հարցազրույցն ավարտել է հայերենով. «Հայաստան, ես գալիս եմ»,- գրում է «Ասպարեզը»:

Նշենք, որ 35-ամյա Վիկ Դարչինյանը պրոֆեսիոնալ ռինգում տոնել է 35 հաղթանակ  (27-ը նոկաուտով), 3 պարտություն եւ մեկ` ոչ-ոքի:

Ներկայացնում ենք մենամարտի տեսագրությունը` Շանթ հեռուստաընկերության մեկնաբանությամբ:






*Հղում:*

----------

Ambrosine (30.04.2011), Armen.181 (25.04.2011), Monk (25.04.2011), V!k (25.04.2011), Valentina (25.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ժողովուրդ, Արթուրը հաղթե՞լ ա  :Unsure:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ժողովուրդ, Արթուրը հաղթե՞լ ա


Ոչ, ընդհակառակը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ոչ, ընդհակառակը


Լավ չի, լավ չի: Էս վերջերս ի՞նչ են լսել հա պարտվում են:

----------


## Kita

> Լավ չի, լավ չի: Էս վերջերս ի՞նչ են լսել հա պարտվում են:


Որտև փոխանակ պարապի, կլիպներում է նկարվում :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որտև փոխանակ պարապի, կլիպներում է նկարվում


Ահա… հետդ միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Կիտ ջան:
Վերջին կլիպը, որ լրիվ անիմաստ, չնայվող կլիպ էր… հաաա ինքը ըտեղ կինոյի մեջի տղեն էր:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այն կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*

----------


## HardRock

Ժող. ոնց էի մոռացել, չեմ նայել Ռոյ Ջոնս - Դենիս Լեբեդև մենամարտը: Նայողներ եղել ե՞ն: Ռոյ Ջոնսը իմ սիրած բռնցքամարտիկներիցա, իսկական վարպետ: Ճիշտա տարիքի հետ արդեն էլ էն չի (42 տարեկան) բայց ամեն դեպքում վարպետությունը չի կորցրել, "Յութուբ"-ում տեսա ամբողջ մարտը` 1:12:45 դրածա, անպայման քաշեմ նայեմ: Դե չնայողներին ասեմ որ Ջոնսը պարտվելա, բայց "Յութուբ"-ի քոմենտներում կարդում եմ, շատերը կարծիք են հայտնում, որ մարտը սարքովի էր:

----------


## Ձայնալար

:LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.08.2011), Ariadna (02.09.2011), armen9494 (08.09.2011), Life (25.08.2011), Monk (04.10.2011), Moonwalker (25.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Վիկ Դարչինյան. Ես երկար կտանջեմ մրցակցիս*


Սեպտեմբերի 3-ին առաջին անգամ Երեւանում՝ մարզահամերգային համալիրում, կկայանա պրոֆեսիոնալ մենամարտ Վիկ Դարչինյանի և Էվանս Մբամբայի մասնակցությամբ։

Մինչ գլխավոր մենամարտը, արտասահմանցի բռնցքամարտիկների հետ ռինգում ուժերը կչափեն պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտում առաջին քայլերը կատարող հայազգի մարզիկները՝ 55կգ քաշային Ազատ Հովհաննիսյանը, 58կգ քաշային Գաբրիել Թոլմաջայանը եւ 60կգ քաշային Հովհաննես Ժամկոչյանը։

Այս առիթով հրավիրվել էր մամուլի ասուլիս, որին ներկա էին երեկոյի բոլոր մասնակիցները, այդ թվում, նաեւ 59կգ Ագնեսա Բոժան, ում մրցակիցն առայժմ չի ժամանալ, եւ պարզ չէ՝ կկայանա՞ նրա մենամարտը, թե՞ ոչ: Նախ խոսեցին բռնցքամարտիկների մենեջերները.

Էվանս Մբամբայի մարզիչ եւ մենեջեր Նիկոլա Դուրանտ.

-Մենք շատ ուրախ ենք լինել այս պատմության մի մասնիկը, քանի որ այս երկրում դա առաջին պրոֆեսիոնալ մրցամարտն է, եւ հուսով եմ ամեն ինչ հաջող կանցնի: Մենք շատ ուրախ ենք, որ մեզ տրվել է այդպիսի հնարավորություոն մրցամրտի դուրս գալ այսպիսի չեմպիոնի հետ: Շնորհակալ եմ նաեւ Վիկից, որ այս հնարավորությունը մեզ տվեց՝ մրցել աշխարհի տիտղոսի համար:

Մենք 8 շաբաթ է պատրաստվոմ էինք այս մրցամարտին, շատ լրջորեն ենք մոտեցել, քանի որ պայքարելու ենք տիտղոսի համար եւ պետք է նվաճենք այն: Վիկը մեծ չեմպիոն է նա ապացուցել է աշխարհին, որ լավագույնն է: Վերջին բանը ինչ ուզում եմ ասել այն է, որ Արարատ լեռը պատկանում է Հայաստանին (ժպտում է), սակայն չեմ խոստանում, որ Վիկը Արարատի նման անսասան կմնա:

Վիկ Դարչինյանի մենեջեր Էլյաս Նասար.
-Շատ դժվար է հակառակորդներ գտնել Վիկի համար: Մեզ համար շատ բարդ էր կազմակերպել այս մրցամարտը: Էվաս Մբամբան շատ ուժեղ մարզիկ է: Նրա հետ պետք է մենամերտեինք դեռ 2 տարի առաջ, սակայն այն չկայացավ:

Այնուհետեւ խոսեցին բռնցքամարտիկները

Մբամբա.
-Ես միշտ էլ ցանկացել եմ մրցել Վիկի հետ: Իմ երազանքն իրականացավ. Ես երջանիկ եմ։ Ես շատ եմ մարզվել, հասկանում եմ, որ մենք կարող ենք պատմություն կերտել:

Դարչինյան.
-Ճիշտ է ասում ինքը պատմություն մեջ կմտնի որպես ամենարկար դիմացող բռնցքամարտիկը իմ հետ պայքարում: Ես նրան դեռ երկար կտանջեմ: Եթե ինքը 8 շաբաթ է մարզվել, ապա ես՝ 16: Ես շատ լավ եմ պատրաստվել: Լավ մենամարտ եւ լավ շոու է լինելու։

- Մբամբա, ինչպե՞ս կգնահատես քո շանսերը:

- Յուրաքանչյուր մենամարտ տարբեր է: Վիկը եւ նրա թիմը պրոֆեսիոնալ են եւ չեն գնահատի մարզիկին իր վարկանիշով կամ կրած պարտություններով:

- Վիկ, այ անգամ ի՞նչ է լինելու գոտուդ վրա գրված:

- Գոտու վրա գրված կլինի հովանավորների անունները: Եվ դրանով ես կցանկանամ շնորհակալություն հայտնել նրանց՝ այս մրցամարտն իրականացնելիս ինձ օգնելու համար:

- Մբամբա, քեզ կխանգարի՞, որ մրցամարտը Հայաստանում է անցկացվելու:

- Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Վիկը այստեղ իր դեբյուտն է անցկացնում եւ ես դրա մի մասնիկն եմ: Դահլիճում գտնվող բոլոր մարդիկ չեն կարող դուրս գալ եւ օգնել Վիկին: Ռինգում նա մենակ է մենամարտելու իմ դեմ:

Վիկ Դարչինյան.
- Ես միշտ էլ մենակ եմ ռինգ դուրս եկել եւ այս անգամ համոզված եմ, որ դուք ձեր երազանքը հետներդ կտանեք:

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Վիկ Դարչինյանը փայլուն հաղթանակ տարավ Էվանս Մբամբայի նկատմամբ*
Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի անվան մարզահամերգային համալիրում Վիկ Դարչինյանը փայլուն հաղթանակ տարավ Հարավային Աֆրիկան ներկայացնող բռնցքամարտիկ Էվանս Մբամբայի նկատմամբ: Չնայած վանաձորցի բռնցքամարտիկի հարվածների տարափին` հարավաֆրիկացին կարողացավ 12 ռաունդ դիմադրել, եւ արդյունքում մենամարտն ավարտվեց միավորներով:  

«Մբամբան պատմության մեջ կմտնի որպես ամենաերկար դիմացող բռնցքամարտիկն իմ հետ պայքարում: Ես նրան երկար կտանջեմ: Ես շատ լավ եմ պատրաստվել»,- Դարչինյանի` օրեր առաջ կայացած ասուլիսում ասած բառերն իրականություն դարձան: 119-107, 120-107, 120-107. Եզրային մրցավարները միաձայն առավելությունը տվեցին Վիկ Դարչինյանին:

Մենամարտին հետեւում էր Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ում եւ հաղթանակից հետո Վիկ Դարչինյանը նվիրեց իր չեմպիոնական գոտին:










*News.am*

----------


## Chilly

Մեր վերջին բռնցքամարտիկ Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանը Բաքվում ադրբեջանցիների սուլոցների ու կաղկանձի տակ հաղթեց մեքսիկացուն, դուրս եկավ բրոնզի համար պայքարի ու ՆՎԱՃԵՑ ՕԼԻՄՊԻԱԿԱՆ ՈՒՂԵԳԻՐ....

----------

Ariadna (04.10.2011), Arpine (04.10.2011), davidus (04.10.2011), Monk (04.10.2011), Nadine (04.10.2011), Sagittarius (04.10.2011), zanazan (04.10.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.10.2011), Արէա (06.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Ժող, էսօր ինչ-որ մեկը Վիկին տեսելա, ի՞նչ եղավ :Unsure:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ժող, էսօր ինչ-որ մեկը Վիկին տեսելա, ի՞նչ եղավ


*Վիկ Դարչինյանը պարտվեց*

----------

Arpine (04.12.2011)

----------


## Bodyguard

Alex1.jpgAlex.jpg

Փետրվարի 9-ին Դանիայի Էսբյերգ քաղաքի Blue Water Dokken մարզադահլիճում պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի մրցումներում EBU վարկածով կիսաթեթեւ քաշային Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն Ալեքս Միսկիրտչյանը նոկաուտով հաղթեց նորվեգացի Անդրեաս Էվենսենին։ Բելգիան ներկայացնող հայ մարզիկին հաղթանակ շնորհվեց ժամանակից շուտ՝ նրա օգտին գրանցելով տեխնիկական նոկաուտ։ Այսպիսով Ալեքսը երկրորդ անգամ պաշտպանեց իր չեմպիոնական տիտոսը։

Հիշեցնենք, որ նա 2012-ի ապրիլին հաղթել էր Ֆիլիպ Ֆրենոյին։

Շնորհավորում ենք Ալեքսին եւ մաղթում նոր հաղթանակներ։

Օրեր եվրոպական ամսագիր

----------

Ambrosine (13.02.2013), Moonwalker (13.02.2013)

----------


## V!k

Արթուր Աբրահամը վերադարձրեց աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը: 
Շնորհավոր  :King:  Արթուր  :Hands Up: 
Աղբյուր

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2014)

----------


## Tiger29

Վիկ Դարչինյանը ռինգ կվերադառնա վաղը





Պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտի երկու քաշային կարգում աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Վիկ Դարչինյանը (40-8-1, 29 նոկաուտ) ռինգ է վերադառնալու հոկտեմբերի 3-ին։

Ավստրալիայում կայանալիք մենամարտում 39-ամյա Դարչինյանի հակառակորդն է լինելու թայլանդցի բռնցքամարտիկ Մոնգկոլչայ Լուկմուանգկանչը (12-4, 7 նոկաուտ)։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է Fightnews-ը։

Վերջին անգամ Դարչինյանը մենամարտել էր հունիսի 6-ին՝ Կալիֆորնիայում։ Այդ մենամարտում կիսաթեթև քաշային կարգում WBA վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոն, 28-ամյա Խեսուս Կուելյարը Դարչինյանին պարտության էր մատնել 8-րդ ռաունդում՝ պաշտպանելով չեմպիոնական գոտին։

----------


## Tiger29

> Վիկ Դարչինյանը ռինգ կվերադառնա վաղը


Վիկը տեսնես չի ուզում ավարտի կարիերան? Արդեն ժամանակն ա: Մի տեսակ էլ առաջվանը չի ու ամեն անգամ վատ վիճակում տեսնելուց, հասկանում եմ, որ կարերան մի օր շուտ պետք ա ավարտի: Վատ բան չլինի վերջում:

----------

John (03.10.2015), Մուշու (03.10.2015)

----------


## John

> Վիկը տեսնես չի ուզում ավարտի կարիերան? Արդեն ժամանակն ա: Մի տեսակ էլ առաջվանը չի ու ամեն անգամ վատ վիճակում տեսնելուց, հասկանում եմ, որ կարերան մի օր շուտ պետք ա ավարտի: Վատ բան չլինի վերջում:


Ամեն մենամարտը ահագին փող ա էլի, քանի հլը կա իր պահանջարկը, մարդիկ փող են տալիս իր մասնակցությամբ շոու նայելու համար՝ խի՞ չէ որ  :Smile:  Մանավանդ Ավստրալիայում իրան շատ են սիրում, իրանց դրոշի տակ հանդես գալիս ա հասել էդքան բարձունքների

----------


## Tiger29

> Ամեն մենամարտը ահագին փող ա էլի, քանի հլը կա իր պահանջարկը, մարդիկ փող են տալիս իր մասնակցությամբ շոու նայելու համար՝ խի՞ չէ որ  Մանավանդ Ավստրալիայում իրան շատ են սիրում, իրանց դրոշի տակ հանդես գալիս ա հասել էդքան բարձունքների


Դե կա էդ փող աշխատելու պահը, բայց օրինակ Թայսոնի փող աշխատելն էլ մի բան չէր Լենոքս Լյուիսի հետ մենամարտում: Անունն էլ իր ուրույն տեղն ունի: Համ էլ համեմատության մեջ եմ դնում Աբրահամի հետ: Օրինակ Արթուրին, որ հաղթում են, մի տեսակ հանգիստ ես նայում, որովհետև պաշտպանությունը լավն ա, իսկ Վիկին ամեն վայրկյան կարան տան աչքը հանեն: Շատ բաց ա կռվում, տենց էլ բռնցքամարտիկի <<իսկական>> դիրքում իրան չտեսա :Smile:

----------

John (03.10.2015)

----------


## John

*Բռնցքամարտ. Վիկ Դարչինյանի հաղթանակը հոբելյանական 50-րդ մենամարտում*

Երեկ Ավստրալիայում հայ բռնցքամարտիկ Վիկ Դարչինյանը պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերայում 50-րդ հոբելյանական մենամարտն անցկացրեց՝ մրցելով թաիլանդցի Մոնգկոլչայ Լուկմուանգկանչի հետ: 

Հարկ է նշել, որ արդեն երկրորդ ռաունդում 39-ամյա Դարչինյանը տեխնիկական նոկաուտի ենթարկեց մրցկացին եւ հերթական հաղթանակը տոնեց:



ArmFootball.com

----------

Tiger29 (04.10.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

ՍՅՈՒԶԻ ԿԵՆՏԻԿՅԱՆԻ ՀԱՂԹԱԿԱՆ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁԸ




> Գերմանիան ներկայացնող Սյուզի Կենտիկյանը հաջողությամբ պաշտպանել է WBA վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոնի գոտին մեքսիկուհի Սյուզան Կրուզ Պերեսի դեմ մենամարտում։ 10 ռաունդի ավարտից հետո մրցավարները քվեարկել են Կենտիկյանի օգտին (97:94, 98:92, 97:93)։
> 
> Այս հաղթանակի շնորհիվ հայուհին դարձել է WIBF գոտու տիրակալ։
> 
> Նշենք, որ Կենտիկյանը ռինգ է վերադարձել գրեթե մեկամյա ընդմիջումից հետո։ Նա 35 հաղթանակ է տարել 38 մենամարտում։

----------

